# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

						Im Rahmen der derzeit laufenden Star Wars Celebration 2019 in Chicago wurde der erste Teaser-Trailer zu Episode 9 der Weltraumsaga präsentiert, die im Dezemeber dieses Jahres in die Kinos kommt. Mit den ersten bewegten Szenen wurde auch der englische Titel "The Rise of Skywalker" enthüllt und wohl auch eine Überraschung hinsichtlich des Plots.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*


----------



## 4thVariety (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Die Szene in der Wüste erinnert an eine schlechte Anime Adaption. Sah als Storyboard wahrscheinlich besser aus.


----------



## Grendizer (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Bin gehyped. Die Lache am Schluss...holy moly, damit hab ich nicht gerechnet. Hoffe nur, sie versauen jetzt nix wegen dem Backlash von Ep. VIII und aus Panik wird das Geschehen aus VIII einfach ignoriert.

Kleine Insider: Das 1 Mann Raumschiff ist wohl ein A-Wing, oder davon inspiriert, die Medaille ist die aus Ep. IV bei der Schlusszeremonie, die Lache ist wohl der Imperator, Ian Mc Diarmid stand ja nach dem Teaser auf der Bühne. Rey hat wohl Anakins Lichtschwert, der 2. Toderstern könnte auf Endor liegen, eventuell auch auf einem Nachbarmond, glaube aber der Nostalgie wegen wirds wohl Endor werden. 

Könnte gut werden. Freu mich.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Grendizer schrieb:


> Bin gehyped.


Ich irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## badiceman66 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

hach ich liebe es einfach wenn rey wie ein alter  jedi meister  umherkämpft/hüpft ohne jegliches training was luke oder auch anakin (darth vader) hatten ;btw (führt die  ganze jedi ausbildung von kindern ad absurdum) 

mal ehrlich  die gute rey könnte es auch gleichzeitig mit yoda ,mace-windu und count dokuu aufnehmen im laserschwert/macht duell mit verbundenen augen und nur 2 fingern   so gut ist sie ^^

mfg


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



badiceman66 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich  die gute rey könnte es auch gleichzeitig mit yoda ,mace-windu und count dokuu aufnehmen im laserschwert/macht duell mit verbundenen augen und nur 2 fingern   so gut ist sie ^^


Gegen Rey sind/waren Palpatine, Smoke, Dooku, Maul, Vader, Kenobi, Windu, Yoda, Jinn... nur ein Fliegenschiss! Rey nutzt nicht die Macht, Rey *ist *die Macht Zum Film: erwarte nichts, die Enttäuschung ist somit geringer

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



facehugger schrieb:


> Rey nutzt nicht die Macht, Rey *ist *die Macht


Die könnte sich bestimmt gut mit Chuck Norris zusammen tun.


----------



## RtZk (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Ich bin auch mega hyped wegen dem Imperator , allerdings weiß ich jetzt schon, das die extreme Enttäuschung im Kino wieder garantiert ist, genauso wie bei Episode 7 und 8 , aber als Star Wars Fan kann ich einfach nicht anders .


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



badiceman66 schrieb:


> hach ich liebe es einfach wenn rey wie ein alter  jedi meister  umherkämpft/hüpft ohne jegliches training was luke oder auch anakin (darth vader) hatten



Diese Thematik ist das einzige, was mich an Episode 7+ stört. Klar sind die Filme vom Stil her etwas anders als 4-6 und 1-3 aber das ist ok. Auch mit den Plots und allem möglichen Kram kann ich leben. Aber was mich wirklich ank*tzt ist, dass man seit Disney den Laden hat die Hauptdarsteller und deren Fähigkeiten/Positionen völlig schwachsinnig auf Zielgruppe Teenies abgerichtet sind.
Wir brauchen jemanden, der ein ganzes neues galaktisches Imperium befehligt? Lasst uns einen 25-jährigen Schönling nehmen. Der Gute Hauptdarsteller muss dann natürlich ein hübsches junges Mädel sein, ist ja klar. UNd beide hören ein paar Stimmen in ihrem Kopf und schon haben sie ne Macht und Kampftechniken drauf wofür Yoda 400 Jahre geübt hat.


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die könnte sich bestimmt gut mit Chuck Norris zusammen tun.


Jetzt fällt bei mir der Groschen. Rey ist natürlich bei dem guten, alten Chuck in die Lehre gegangen. Kein Wunder, das die alle bisherigen Möchtegern-Jedis/Sith aus den Latschen haut

Und wenn das nicht reicht, hilft immer noch die 5 Punkte Pressur Herz-Explosionstechnik. Sorry, falsches Universum

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mega hyped wegen dem Imperator , allerdings weiß ich jetzt schon, das die extreme Enttäuschung im Kino wieder garantiert ist, genauso wie bei Episode 7 und 8 , aber als Star Wars Fan kann ich einfach nicht anders .


Ich bin ja eigentlich auch Star Wars Fan. Aber irgendwie ist meine Euphorie gebremst.

Es fehlen auch echte Idenfikationsfiguren für mich. Wie früher. Mit Rey kann ich mich als Mann nicht richtig identifizieren. Finn naja, Poe auch nicht. Han haben sie abgemurkst. Luke ist leider auch tot. Und Kylo sowieso nicht.
Die Helden erscheinen für mich eher blass.  Weiß nicht warum.
Aber vielleicht sehen das die jüngeren Zuschauer ja anders.


----------



## Echo321 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

The Rise of Skywalker ... ehrlich ? 

Ich erwarte wirklich nichts von nächsten Star Wars Film. Trotzdem finde ich schon den Titel enttäuschend.


----------



## Maverick3k (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Kann Norman sich endlich mal seine Texte durchlesen, bevor er sie einstellt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Helden erscheinen für mich eher blass.  Weiß nicht warum.



Na weil es völlig charakterlose Schönlinge sind die die 15 jährigen Mädels der Disney-Zielgruppe toll finden. Langhaariger Sunnyboy als Bösewicht, ne Barbiepuppe als Hauptfigur und der Quotenschwarze. Alle gefühlt maximal 25.

Als ich in Episode 7 war fand ich Kylo noch gar nicht mal schlecht da man wirklich das Gefühl hatte "Ok, der ist böse und kann was. Gefährlicher Kerl". Und dann wird immer mehr klar dasses ein verblendetes Kind ist und dann zieht der den Helm aus und ich musste fast laut lachen. Ich meine schau dir mal die Sith der Saga an. Darth Sidious, Darth Maul, Count Dooku, Vader usw. - alle sind auf ihre Weise sehr bedrohlich, sowohl vom Auftreten als auch von der Erscheinung her. Und dann kommt Kylos Beauty Palace um die Ecke.


----------



## badiceman66 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



facehugger schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt bei mir der Groschen. Rey ist natürlich bei dem guten, alten Chuck in die Lehre gegangen. Kein Wunder, das die alle bisherigen Möchtegern-Jedis/Sith aus den Latschen haut
> 
> Und wenn das nicht reicht, hilft immer noch die 5 Punkte Pressur Herz-Explosionstechnik. Sorry, falsches Universum
> 
> Gruß



A LT E R  jetzt mal ganz langsam rey mit yoda und so zu vergleichen ist ja ganz  nett    aber chuck noris ist halt noch n paar  trillionenn todes sterne entfernt   ball flach halten yoda alpträume-> chuck norris  in witze laune 


mfg


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich auch Star Wars Fan. Aber irgendwie ist meine Euphorie gebremst.
> 
> Es fehlen auch echte Idenfikationsfiguren für mich. Wie früher. Mit Rey kann ich mich als Mann nicht richtig identifizieren. Finn naja, Poe auch nicht. Han haben sie abgemurkst. Luke ist leider auch tot. Und Kylo sowieso nicht.
> Die Helden erscheinen für mich eher blass.  Weiß nicht warum.
> Aber vielleicht sehen das die jüngeren Zuschauer ja anders.


Ich habe "Star Wars" (Ep IV, V und VI) das erste mal als zwölfjähriger gesehn, mit Kinderaugen. Das war damals für mich der Film-Olymp schlechthin. Gut, in dem Alter biste noch leicht zu begeistern. Da kam dann vom Aha-Effekt später nur noch die "Der Herr der Ringe"-Trilogie ran.

Heute biste eh vom Angebot übersättigt, dazu verwöhnt und erschlagen vom "Blockbuster-Popcorn-Filmtheater" in dem sich fast nur noch Superhelden oder gleich ganze Trupps von denen gefühlt im Monatsrhytmus die Klinke in die Hand geben.  Ne wirkliche Vorfreude so wie früher. Fehlanzeige, leider...

Zum Thema Identifizierung: es gibt keinen echten Solo mehr, keine echte Leia. Die Helden so wie wir sie kannten sind ausgestorben. Wurde alles aufgeweicht wegen diesem Genderscheiß...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich habe "Star Wars" (Ep IV, V und VI) das erste mal als zwölfjähriger gesehn, mit Kinderaugen. Das war damals für mich der Film-Olymp schlechthin. Gut, in dem Alter biste noch leicht zu begeistern. Da kam dann vom Aha-Effekt später nur noch die "Der Herr der Ringe"-Trilogie ran.


Ich hatte Star Wars mit 6 Jahren gesehen. 1982 in einen kleinen Kino. Das war aber nicht die Erstaufführung, der Film ist ja von 1977.
Ich war sofort begeistert. Hatte auch gleich die anderen Filme hinterher gesehen. Damals auf VHS.
Die Spielfiguren hatte ich auch und einige Raumschiffe und Fahrzeuge. Auch Comics. 
Ja das war ne geile Zeit!

Edit: "Karawane der Tapferen" und "Kampf um Endor" habe ich damals auch gesehen. Kennt heute kaum einer noch.
Entweder hat man die Ewoks gehasst oder geliebt. Ich mag sie.


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte Star Wars mit 6 Jahren gesehen. 1982 in einen kleinen Kino. Das war aber nicht die Erstaufführung, der Film ist ja von 1977.
> Ich war sofort begeistert. Hatte auch gleich die anderen Filme hinterher gesehen. Damals auf VHS.
> Die Spielfiguren hatte ich auch und einige Raumschiffe und Fahrzeuge. Auch Comics.
> Ja das war ne geile Zeit!


Ha, ich komme aus der ostdeutschen Besatzungszone. Mein Aha-Erlebnis hab ich auf dem heimischen Fernseher (Sat 1) das erste mal 1988 genießen können. Wir hatten gute Antennen in Brandenburg, die Westfernsehen (ARD, ZDF, Bayern, RTL und eben Sat 1) ermöglichten. Die Leute in Sachsen guckten in die Röhre (Tal der Ahnungslosen...).

Gruß


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Ist das denen ihr Ernst, ich mein klar ist die Trilogie mit Teil 8 völlig an die Wand gefahren worden aber das Beste was sie zu bieten haben ist den Imperator wieder auszupacken? Wie will man das  den schlüssig in einem Film erklären, den Charakter wieder einführen und mal nebenbei die Story vorantreiben?? Obwohl ist ja nicht nötig wie man am Vorgänger gesehen hat. Und was zu Hölle soll das mit dem Titel jetzt werden... "Rise of Skywalker" ist Rey jetzt ein Skywalker oder was. Das ganze ist schon  zum scheitern verurteilt .


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Palpatines erneuter Auftritt würde zumindest erklären weshalb Snoke zuvor nie Erwähnung gefunden hat.
Ganz einfach weil er quasi Snoke ist und nur seinen Geist, ähnlich wie es Luke in Episode 8 zum Schluss gemacht hat, auf jemand anderen projeziert hat. 

Das würde zumindest so einiges erklären. 
Bin zumindest gespannt wie sie es auflösen werden. 

Jedenfalls nicht damit das Ray eine Skywalkerin ist.
Bin zuvor immer noch der festen Überzeugung das sie ein Klon aus den besten Jedi/Sith ist.
Wenn es Klonkrieger gab, wieso sollte Palpatine nicht damals auch an den perfekten Sith gewerkelt haben?
Das würde sehr gut und auch nachvollziehbar auflösen, weshalb Ray alles so gut ohne Übung kann und sie so gesehen unwichtige "Eltern" hat.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Möge die Macht mit uns sein! Freue mich auf den Film und das die Triologie einen würdigen Abschluss findet.

Rey ein Clonkrieger aus dem Besten von Gut und Böse? Unglaubhaft. Star Wars ist eine Familienstory. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Sie erzählt hauptsächlich die Geschichte einer Familie, die wahrscheinlich von den Midi-Chlorianer heimgesucht wurde, machtbegabte Menschen haben zehn mal soviel wie normale.

Und natürlich dürfen solche Leute auch gut aussehen und jung, warum denn nicht? Kann mich nicht erinnern das Jedi (Menschen oder andere Rassen) jemals wirklich hässlich aussahen, dass kommt erst wenn sie zu Sith werden und ihre Ausbildung abgeschlossen ist, war bei Kylo nie der Fall. Vermute mal Lehrer umnieten gehört nicht dazu. Wird wohl Palpatine erledigen oder vllt. doch Skywalker (ein Teil in Kylo ist noch zu gut), weil Sith Jedi sind? Solange das Gute existiert, existiert auch das Böse, solange die Jedi existieren, existieren auch die Sith.

Ja - habe die VHS Kasetten in der Originalauflage auch noch!


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich meine schau dir mal die Sith der Saga an. Darth Sidious, Darth Maul, Count Dooku, Vader usw. - alle sind auf ihre Weise sehr bedrohlich, sowohl vom Auftreten als auch von der Erscheinung her. Und dann kommt Kylos Beauty Palace um die Ecke.



Jup. Oder die aus den Büchern des geschassten "Expanded Universe":
Darth Bane zum Beispiel. Davon gab es drei Bücher. Auch das Buch mit der Hintergrundgeschichte des jungen Darth Sidious selbst.

Ins Kino gehe ich für das neue Zeugs jedenfalls nicht mehr. Lieber zuhause auf Prime Video für nen 5er mieten und sich still darüber aufregen.
Die neuen Bücher kaufe ich auch nicht, außer sie gehören noch zum "Expanded Universe". Da erscheinen ja doch noch ein paar neue und einige ältere, die noch nicht auf Deutsch erhältlich sind.

Das letzte gekaufte war das der neuen Thrawn Trilogie, vom Ur-Autor selbst, die nun die Geschichte des jungen noch-nicht Großadmirals erzählt, als er frisch 
im Imperium ankam.

Ansonsten habe ich das Ganze Dilemma bei mir zu Hause gut gelöst: Ein Meterlanges Regal, bestehend aus allen alten Filmen und fast allen Bücher des Expanded Universe in Chronologischer Reihenfolge.
Also mein persönliches Star Wars.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit Darth Plagueis, der kann auch Midi-Chlorianer beeinflussen? Unendlich Leben können wohl auch Sith, wenn sie Plagueis nahe standen, oder seine Techniken kannten. Darth Sidious alias Palpatine tötete ihn zwar, aber wer weiss was Abrams mit uns vor hat.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



olletsag schrieb:


> Und natürlich dürfen solche Leute auch gut aussehen und jung, warum denn nicht? Kann mich nicht erinnern das Jedi (Menschen oder andere Rassen) jemals wirklich hässlich aussahen, dass kommt erst wenn sie zu Sith werden und ihre Ausbildung abgeschlossen ist, war bei Kylo nie der Fall. Vermute mal Lehrer umnieten gehört nicht dazu. Wird wohl Palpatine erledigen oder vllt. doch Skywalker (ein Teil in Kylo ist noch zu gut), weil Sith Jedi sind? Solange das Gute existiert, existiert auch das Böse, solange die Jedi existieren, existieren auch die Sith.
> !



Darum geht es ja gar nicht nur ist Kylo mit Adam Driver einfach falsch besetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen er ist kein schlechter Schauspieler nur passt die Rolle überhaupt nicht zu ihm. Als ich damals in Star Wars 7 gesessen bin hat quasi das ganze Kino gelacht als er die Maske abgenommen hat und seit dem ist er quasi noch weinerlicher geworden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



olletsag schrieb:


> Möge die Macht mit uns sein! Freue mich auf den Film und das die Triologie einen würdigen Abschluss findet.
> 
> Rey ein Clonkrieger aus dem Besten von Gut und Böse? Unglaubhaft. Star Wars ist eine Familienstory. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Sie erzählt hauptsächlich die Geschichte einer Familie, die wahrscheinlich von den Midi-Chlorianer heimgesucht wurde, machtbegabte Menschen haben zehn mal soviel wie normale.



Hinweg mit dem Ketzer!!
Midi-Chlorianer hat es nie gegeben! 



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja gar nicht nur ist Kylo mit Adam Driver einfach falsch besetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen er ist kein schlechter Schauspieler nur passt die Rolle überhaupt nicht zu ihm. Als ich damals in Star Wars 7 gesessen bin hat quasi das ganze Kino gelacht als er die Maske abgenommen hat und seit dem ist er quasi noch weinerlicher geworden.




Genau das soll doch auch Kylo Ren sein. Er ist eben nicht der 100 Mal schon gesehene starke und zu 100% überzeugte Sith Krieger.Hier geht es um Zerrissenheit, die man so bislang zumindest im Star Wars Film Universum noch nicht gesehen hat. DAS macht ihn doch gerade interessant. 

Ergo passt die Rolle Kylo Ren perfekt zu Adam Driver. Etwas anderes soll doch auch Kylo Ren gar nicht sein. Wer noch immer etwas anderes erwartet, hat bis hierher scheinbar noch immer nicht seine Rolle verstanden. 

Einen Xten Proto Star Wars Bösewicht würde ich persönlich zumindest ziemlich langweilig finden. Am Ende wird er gar der Gray Jedi, wer weiß. 
Wobei diese Rolle wohl eher am Ende Ray zugesagt wird. 

Übrigens bei uns hatte da niemand gelacht und ich war 3 Mal in dem Film. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, das es jeweils am Abend war und mehr Erwachsene als Kiddies im Kino anwesend waren. ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Einem Anakin nehm ich die Zerrissenheit komplett ab aber Kylo ist für mich einfach nur nervig, langweilig und hat keinen Tiefgang, nebenbei ich war auch zur Spätvorstellung im Kino glaube nicht das dort viele Kinder anwesend waren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Einem Anakin nehm ich die Zerrissenheit komplett ab aber Kylo ist für mich einfach nur nervig, langweilig und hat keinen Tiefgang, nebenbei ich war auch zur Spätvorstellung im Kino glaube nicht das dort viele Kinder anwesend waren.



Einem Hayden Christensen kaufst du die Rolle eher ab als einem wesentlich talentierteren Adam Driver? O.o
(Darth Vader himself kannst du ja hier nicht meinen, da man ja was das angeht davon kaum bis gar nicht bis am Ende überhaupt gesehen hat.)


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Ja durchaus, wenn man das ganze Geschnulze der Prequels weglässt finde ich das Christensen die Rolle deutlich besser passt als Driver. Mit Talent hat das nichts  zu tun nochmal ich halte den Schauspieler in keiner Weiße für schlecht. Vom Charakter Kylo geht, seit er die Maske abgenommen hat, einfach überhaupt keine Gefahr aus er ist für mich einfach ne Witzfigur und hat seit Teil 7 auch praktisch keine Entwicklung durchgemacht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Ich wüsste persönlich jetzt zumindest nicht was Adam Driver hätte anders machen sollen. Ich höre wenn als Kritikpunkt wirklich immer bloß die "show his face" Szene.
Doch mehr kommt dann auch wider rum von den meisten Leuten nicht. 

Noch einmal Kylo Ren soll doch auch gar nicht der große Oberschurke sein, vor dem man quasi zittern soll. Er ist quasi ein Fanboy der seinem Vorbild (hier Darth Vader) nacheifern möchte. Das muss nicht gleich automatisch von Erfolg gekrönt sein, wie man hier sehr gut sehen kann. Und genau das hatten wir zuvor noch nicht gehabt.
Gut ob man das jetzt auch gleichzeitig so mag, ist natürlich wieder die andere Frage, doch verstehe ich was sie mit dem Charakter ausdrücken möchten.

Einen weiteren Anakin oder auch meinetwegen einen Darth Maul hätte ich persönlich zumindest ziemlich öde gefunden. Daher begrüße ich diese Entscheidung um ihn schon.
Gut, das er am Ende nun doch wieder der Sohn eines Skywalkers ist, find ich so langsam ausgelutscht. 

Vater wird böse, bekommt Kinder, diese sind gut, jenes Kind bekommt Sohn der ist wieder böse...so richtig gut bekommt das Universum die Skywalkers nicht gerade.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Naja ist halt kein Podcast daher muss das Äußere eben auch stimmig sein. Spielen tut Adam die Rolle gut keine Frage nur hätte man eventuell gleich mit offenen Karten spielen sollen und die Maske weglassen oder eben den Stimmenverzerrer  es ist einfach ein unglaublicher Bruch in der Rolle. Ich könnte damit durchaus leben aber der Charakter macht eben auch keine wirkliche Entwicklung durch. In Teil 7 tötet er mal eben seinen Vater und lässt kaltblütig ein ganzes Dorf abschlachten. In Teil 8 schafft er es nicht seine Mutter zu töten macht einen auf Romance mit Rey tötet dann Snoke nur um dessen Platz einzunehmen lässt sich dann aber wieder von Luke vorführen... ich meine Anakin war fast zwei Filme lang auch verheult, patzig und fast nicht auszuhalten. Trotzdem war der Wechsel zu dunklen Seite glaubhaft, stimmungsvoll und nachvollziehbar und endete im epischen Duell mit Obi Wan all das ist Kylo nicht.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Das war einfach albern gedreht und man sollte lachen, zumal ich gerne sehen würde wie er sich verwandelt und nicht vor vornherein das abgrundtief Böse. Wie gesagt, dass sollen vorher Jedi gewesen sein und das war bei jedem Schüler vermutlich so.
-------------------------------------------
Ketzer ohja, das gefällt mir.

Ich sehe ein Universum gerne ganzheitlich, nicht nur den Teil der mir gefällt oder der mir angemessen erscheint. Und da haben viele andere Dinge einen Platz. Immerhin stammt das Zeugs von dem Erschaffer. In dem Buch von James Lucenco werden sie ebenfalls erwähnt. Kann man ja weglassen, aber naja.

Dann wirds ja völlig dröge, weil einer dem anderen was von seinen Fähigkeiten vererbt?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

@Sirthegoat

Wie gesagt, das scheint wirklich ein besonderer Streitfall zu sein. Ich finde persönlich das genau diese Wendungen zum Charakter passen. Er weiß selbst bislang noch nicht was er eigentlich will. ähnlich wie ein Kind in der Pubertät. Snoke sagt ja auch zu ihm, das er nur ein Kind mit einer Maske sei. 

Wie du aber schon richtig sagst, erst im letzten Teil kommt die Wendung von Anakin. Ich finde diesen Teil sollte man dann auch genauso bei Kylo noch abwarten und dann sein Urteil fällen.

Die Figur Anakin wurde für mich persönlich auch erst mit Episode 3 gerettet. Das davor war nun wirklich nichts. ^^


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste persönlich jetzt zumindest nicht was Adam Driver hätte anders machen sollen. Ich höre wenn als Kritikpunkt wirklich immer bloß die "show his face" Szene.
> Doch mehr kommt dann auch wider rum von den meisten Leuten nicht.
> 
> Noch einmal Kylo Ren soll doch auch gar nicht der große Oberschurke sein, vor dem man quasi zittern soll. Er ist quasi ein Fanboy der seinem Vorbild (hier Darth Vader) nacheifern möchte. Das muss nicht gleich automatisch von Erfolg gekrönt sein, wie man hier sehr gut sehen kann. Und genau das hatten wir zuvor noch nicht gehabt.
> ...


Neee... Ich würd am liebsten den Kylo Ren (Adam Driver) rauskloppen und ihn irgendwohin anders teleportieren. Richtung "Game of Thrones" oder so. Da würde er mMn besser hinpassen. Genau, an die Mauer zur Nachtwache. Dafür dann so ne Gestalt wie den Darth Bane hernehmen. Hmmm, mal den Dave Bautista anrufen ob er Interesse hätte. Jo, dat könnt wat werden.

Nicht so ein Milchbubi-90210-Gesichtchen als zerissener Möchtegern-Bösewicht, Wicht triffts ja ganz gut Hätt mal lieber die Maske aufbehalten sollen...

Gruß


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Du mal wieder. 

Wie gesagt, ich kann´s nur wiederholen, mir gefällt er so wie er ist.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Ich wüsste gar nicht wie der anders da reinpassen sollte. Zumal der bestimmt bekehrt wird, von der hellen Seite. Bane lebte tausend Jahre vor den Clonkriegen und führte das "Prinzip der zwei" ein, wäre mir persönlich zu blöd, weil es ja die Cartoonserie auch noch gibt.

So eine dampfende, rotleuchtende, fliegende Aschemumie...naja. Dann lieber so eine Type wie im Trailer zu Old Republik, wobei die anfänglich alle wie normale Menschen aussehen und nichts Furchterregendes an sich haben. Kommt ja erst wenn sie vollständig der dunklen Seite der Macht und den Machenschaften erliegen.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Hier mal den Link für den Trailer: YouTube


----------



## thrustno1 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

- Ray Spiel nach 3 Filmen immer noch Total hölzern.
- Lando kommt zurück damit das überhaupt was mit Star was zu tun hat und man auf alte Fans hofft.......
- An ende natürlich wieder bezug auf den Todesstern und den Imperator....

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen das die Trioligie absolut in die Hose gegangen ist.....


----------



## thrustno1 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mega hyped wegen dem Imperator



Aber warum denn ? ein Film der dich nur Hyped wegen Charaktern , Dingen aus der letzten Triologie ? bitte da musst doch jeder erkennen wo genau das Problem bei den Akuellen Filmen ist. 

Wenn die nicht diese Starken bezüge zu den Alten Filmen hätten, und teilweise auch nicht ganze Szenen Kopienen würden, müssen wir alle Ehrlich sein und sagen das ist eben ein Stink normaler Fantasy Film aber eben nicht das "Epos Star wars"


----------



## thrustno1 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als ich in Episode 7 war fand ich Kylo noch gar nicht mal schlecht da man wirklich das Gefühl hatte "Ok, der ist böse und kann was. Gefährlicher Kerl". Und dann wird immer mehr klar dasses ein verblendetes Kind ist und dann zieht der den Helm aus und ich musste fast laut lachen. Ich meine schau dir mal die Sith der Saga an. Darth Sidious, Darth Maul, Count Dooku, Vader usw. - alle sind auf ihre Weise sehr bedrohlich, sowohl vom Auftreten als auch von der Erscheinung her. Und dann kommt Kylos Beauty Palace um die Ecke.



Darth Sidious, Darth Maul, Count Dooku, Vader  sind wie Anthony Hopkins in Hannibal oder Al Pacino in Scarface, alleine wenn die den Raum betreten geht legt sich eine Furcht über alles. aber die Kylo ren ? tosenden gelächter......


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Und was zu Hölle soll das mit dem Titel jetzt werden... "Rise of Skywalker" ist Rey jetzt ein Skywalker oder was.


Die Spekulationen das Rey eine Skywalker ist gab es schon nach Episode 7.


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich auch Star Wars Fan. Aber irgendwie ist meine Euphorie gebremst.
> 
> Es fehlen auch echte Idenfikationsfiguren für mich. Wie früher. Mit Rey kann ich mich als Mann nicht richtig identifizieren. Finn naja, Poe auch nicht. Han haben sie abgemurkst. Luke ist leider auch tot. Und Kylo sowieso nicht.
> Die Helden erscheinen für mich eher blass.  Weiß nicht warum.
> Aber vielleicht sehen das die jüngeren Zuschauer ja anders.



Ne ne, ich kann auch keinen mehr leiden der lebt, aber der Imperator .


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Spekulationen das Rey eine Skywalker ist gab es schon nach Episode 7.


Die hat doch auch keine wirklichen Eltern, ne? Da haben halt die Midi-Chlorianer wieder mal nen ordentlichen Gangbang abgehalten und das Ergebnis ist... Rey. War ja bei Anakin ähnlich, Mutti konnte sich auch nicht wirklich an Paps erinnern. War er so ne ne Nullnummer? Nein, die Midis haben sie im Schlaf befruchtet. Er war irgendwann einfach da

*@thrustno1:* sehe das ganz ähnlich...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die hat doch auch keine wirklichen Eltern, ne? Da haben halt die Midi-Chlorianer wieder mal nen ordentlichen Gangbang abgehalten und das Ergebnis ist... Rey. War ja bei Anakin ähnlich, Mutti konnte sich auch nicht wirklich an Paps erinnern. War er so ne ne Nullnummer? Nein, die Midis haben sie im Schlaf befruchtet. Er war irgendwann einfach da


Jesus wurde auch nicht von Josef gezeugt sondern von Gott.


----------



## Lotto (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich irgendwie gar nicht.



Ich auch nicht. Es sieht so aus als würde es einfach nur ein weiterer SW-Teil werden, ohne viel Kreavtivität, dafür umso mehr Recycling.
Wird sicher kein schlechter Film, aber ich erwarte nicht viel mehr als die vorherigen Teile.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Lotto schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Es sieht so aus als würde es einfach nur ein weiterer SW-Teil werden, ohne viel Kreavtivität, dafür umso mehr Recycling.
> Wird sicher kein schlechter Film, aber ich erwarte nicht viel mehr als die vorherigen Teile.


Ich werde mir den Film wohl auch im Kino ansehen, aber eben ohne große Erwartungen.


----------



## Mucho79 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Über JJ, über den Imperator, über Rei etc. Komischerweise fanden viele Teil 7 eigentlich ganz gut als dieser raus kam...und der war von JJ. 
Er kann nichts dafür, dass Teil 8 so dermaßen schlecht war und nun muss er aus diesem Mist was ordentliches zaubern. 
Ich fand den Trailer gut und warte nun ab was der Imperator, der Todesstern und dieser Rise of Skywalker bringen werden. 
DANACH kann man dann noch immer meckern. Vorher über Spekulationen zu meckern ist absolut peinlich und lächerlich. 
Wenn die Leute Probleme in ihren Leben haben, dann sucht euch doch bitte ein anderes Ventil als sich über Spekulationen aufzuregen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mucho79 schrieb:


> Ach wie herrlich. Es kommt ein Trailer und die ganzen I***ten fangen sofort an zu motzen...
> 
> ...Wenn die Leute Probleme in ihren Leben haben, dann sucht euch doch bitte ein anderes Ventil als sich über Spekulationen aufzuregen.


Ich glaube eher das du Probleme hast, sonst würdest du nicht so persönlich werden und dich so aufregen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Juchu, J.J. Abrams ist zurück! Endlich wieder mehr Lensflares in ansonsten genauso bescheuerten Filmen ...

Es ist doch zum Haareausraufen. Die Produzenten haben offenkundig überhaupt keinen Plan und konzipieren das Ganze von Episode zu Episode wie damals die Serie "Lost". Nachdem sie erst nichts unversucht gelassen haben, um alle Konstellationen aus den früheren Filmen (zusammen mit den Charakteren) zu eliminieren und gleichzeitig die Abläufe bräsig zu kopieren, lässt man nun alte Gestalten wieder aus der Schublade springen - auch wenn das gar nicht zum senilkonfusen Rest der neuen Filme passt und auch nichts retten wird. Dafür braucht es etwas mehr als Palpatine, der überlebt hat, weil mit einem Auge an einem Nagel im Reaktorschacht hängen geblieben ist.

Da sie allmählich die immerhin noch kanonischen Klonkriege und damit einher gehende Technologien wieder thematisieren müssen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der olle Palpatine 'ne Vorahnung hatte, dass Vader ein Wackelkandidat ist und hat dann entweder aus dessen Genmaterial oder aus dem von Leia (während ihrer Gefangenschaft auf dem ersten Todessstern gab's ja genug Gelegenheit, welches zu entnehmen) einen Klon angefertigt und diesen dort geparkt, wo man traditionell machtstarke Charaktere parkt, für die man erst späterer Verwendung hat.

Ich spoilere mal das Ende: Rey rettet den Tag, das Universum und den ganzen Rest und zieht sich anschließend zur Dauermeditation nach Dagobah zurück. Kylo Ren wird von Lando unter den Tisch getrunken und hat anschließend vergessen, das er zur Dunklen Seite gewechselt ist - er baut anschließend das Restimperium ins Galaktische Technische Hilfswerk um. General Hux erschießt sich beim Putzen seines Dienstblasters versehentlich selbst, was Viele bereits kommen sahen. Finn und Poe Dameron werden ein Paar und lassen sich auf Coruscant nieder. Palpatine überlebt erneut, hat aber danach die Schnauze voll und hängt die Sith-Kutte an den Nagel (Den gleichen, der ihm im zweiten Todestern das Leben gerettet hat ...) und eröffnet zusammen mit der Tocher von Jabba einen Puff in Mos Eisley; Chewie wird stiller Teilhaber.


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mucho79 schrieb:


> Ach wie herrlich. Es kommt ein Trailer und die ganzen I***ten fangen sofort an zu motzen.
> Über JJ, über den Imperator, über Rei etc. Komischerweise fanden viele Teil 7 eigentlich ganz gut als dieser raus kam...und der war von JJ.
> Er kann nichts dafür, dass Teil 8 so dermaßen schlecht war und nun muss er aus diesem Mist was ordentliches zaubern.
> Ich fand den Trailer gut und warte nun ab was der Imperator, der Todesstern und dieser Rise of Skywalker bringen werden.
> ...


Probleme hat, wer andere ohne wirklichen Grund beleidigt und diffamiert. Bist gemeldet...

Gruß


----------



## badiceman66 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mucho79 schrieb:


> Ach wie herrlich. Es kommt ein Trailer und die ganzen I***ten fangen sofort an zu motzen.
> Über JJ, über den Imperator, über Rei etc. Komischerweise fanden viele Teil 7 eigentlich ganz gut als dieser raus kam...und der war von JJ.
> Er kann nichts dafür, dass Teil 8 so dermaßen schlecht war und nun muss er aus diesem Mist was ordentliches zaubern.
> Ich fand den Trailer gut und warte nun ab was der Imperator, der Todesstern und dieser Rise of Skywalker bringen werden.
> ...



das einzige was noch schlechter ist als episode 8 ist dein post hier 


mfg


----------



## Septimus (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Juchu, J.J. Abrams ist zurück! Endlich wieder mehr Lensflares in ansonsten genauso bescheuerten Filmen ...
> 
> Es ist doch zum Haareausraufen. Die Produzenten haben offenkundig überhaupt keinen Plan und konzipieren das Ganze von Episode zu Episode wie damals die Serie "Lost". Nachdem sie erst nichts unversucht gelassen haben, um alle Konstellationen aus den früheren Filmen (zusammen mit den Charakteren) zu eliminieren und gleichzeitig die Abläufe bräsig zu kopieren, lässt man nun alte Gestalten wieder aus der Schublade springen - auch wenn das gar nicht zum senilkonfusen Rest der neuen Filme passt und auch nichts retten wird. Dafür braucht es etwas mehr als Palpatine, der überlebt hat, weil mit einem Auge an einem Nagel im Reaktorschacht hängen geblieben ist.
> 
> ...




OK der Imperator ist im Reaktorschacht mit nem Auge am Nagel hängen geblieben, erklärt aber noch nicht wie er die Zestörung des Todessterns überlebt haben soll. Bis der sich mit seinen Gichtklauen vom Nagel gepuhlt und festen ungefährlichen Boden berührt hat ist der Todesstern schon geplatzt.

Aber gut, die Macher haben es verstanden völlig unmögliches Möglich zu machen indem sie so ein Babyface wie Adam Driver als Bösewicht etabliert bekamen. Der gute hätte in Teil VII besser den Helm aufbehalten sollen um weiter ernst genommen zu werden, am besten noch den Helm dauerhaft am Hals antackern damit der sich nie mehr lösen kann. Mal abgesehen davon das nicht mal kleine Kinder vor so einer Figur Respekt hätten, seine ganze Art wie er sich aufgeführt hat zeigt nur das den Schreibern die Ideen und den Produzenten die Schauspieler ausgegangen sind. Oder anders gesagt, sich niemand mit Ruf auf die Rolle eingelassen hätte um seine weitere Hollywoodkarriere nicht zu gefährden.

Ich werde mir den Teil auch im Kino zu Gemüte führen und da die Uraufführung ausgerechnet am Geburtstag meiner Exfrau ist weiß ich jetzt schon das da nichts gutes bei raus kommen wird...Aber hey, wir werden wieder mit viel Bumm Krach und Feuerwerk vom fehlen einer Sinnvollen Handlung abgelenkt.


----------



## ReVan1199 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mucho79 schrieb:


> Ach wie herrlich. Es kommt ein Trailer und die ganzen I***ten fangen sofort an zu motzen.
> Über JJ, über den Imperator, über Rei etc. Komischerweise fanden viele Teil 7 eigentlich ganz gut als dieser raus kam...und der war von JJ.



Ich fand schon Episode 7 ziemlich schlecht und dachte mir, schlechter kann es ja nicht werden. Dann habe ich Episode 8 gesehen...
Als Star Wars Fan hat vor allem die "Story" ziemlich weh getan  Ich glaube sogar das die Charaktere ganz gut hätten herüber gebracht werden können, wenn die eine Story für die Filme gehabt hätten und nicht irgendwelche unlogischen Mist aneinander gereimt hätten.

Der Trailer/Teaser lässt mich zu Episode 9 ziemlich kalt, außer ein paar nette CGI-Effekte sieht man nichts.


----------



## Johnny05 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Oh mein Gott ist das schlecht .... überrascht jetzt nicht wirklich da Star Wars schon mit Episode 7 gestorben ist bzw. dem lauwarmen Aufguss von Episode IV ...

Ein typischer JarJar Abrams eben .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Septimus schrieb:


> OK der Imperator ist im Reaktorschacht mit nem Auge am Nagel hängen geblieben, erklärt aber noch nicht wie er die Zestörung des Todessterns überlebt haben soll. Bis der sich mit seinen Gichtklauen vom Nagel gepuhlt und festen ungefährlichen Boden berührt hat ist der Todesstern schon geplatzt.


Im EU (Expand Universe) soll er ja in einen anderen Körper geschlüpft sein.

Ich denke mal im Trailer das war nur sein Machtgeist.


----------



## angelicanus (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" überrascht*

Mh, also ich fand den teaser mehr als enttäuschen. Aber von dieser Trilogie erwarte ich sowie nichts Großartiges mehr. 
Der Teaser zu Episode 7 hat mich damals  richtig geflasht und Episode 7 war bis kurz vorm Schluss auch ein durchaus guter Film, aber danach ging’s steil bergab, mit Ausnahme der Spinoffs.


----------



## JanJake (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Alle nur am Meckern! Versucht man vieles aus den alten Teilen aufzugreifen in Teil 7 ist es schlecht, macht man es komplett anders in Teil 8 ist auch mist. 

Warum macht ihr nicht selber einen? Das Teil 7 und 8 nicht zusammen passen und Teil 8 irgendwie gar nicht hinein passt, dass stimmt wohl. Aber das liegt auch eher daran, dass eben nicht Abrams den Film gedreht hat. 

Bis jetzt finde ich gut wie es gemacht wurde, denn schließlich wird eben nicht zu viel vor dem Ende verraten und es kommt immer mal wieder zu Überraschungen in den Filmen. Das war in den alten Teilen noch anders. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf Teil 9 und hoffe er macht vieles besser als Teil 8! 

Aber eine Kritik habe ich dennoch, hätte man nicht Carrie Fisher, Carrie Fisher sein lassen können? In Rouge One konnte man es noch verzeihen, weil es eben der Prequel ist, aber in einem Sequel? Da hätte man sich was schönes bei ausdenken können und sie einfach gehen lassen können. Wäre besser gewesen als noch einmal eine größere Rolle.


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Der Trailer/Teaser lässt mich zu Episode 9 ziemlich kalt, außer ein paar nette CGI-Effekte sieht man nichts.


Ist doch in letzter Zeit immer dasselbe. Bombast-Optik und schicke Effekte sollen eine lahme bis kaum vorhandene Geschichte kaschieren. Die Schauspieler sind dabei beliebig austauschbar, da sie mittlerweile eh fast realitätsnah durch CGI ersetzt werden können . Siehe den Auftritt von Tarkin/Vader und Leia in Rogue One...

Es fehlt das Herzblut, es fehlt die Seele, es fehlt an identifizierbaren Charakteren mit denen man wirklich mitfiebert und vor allem vermisst man eine tolle, nachvollziebare Story. Kurz es fehlt an allem was einen Kinofilm ausmachen sollte.

*@JanJake:* es gibt da einen Fanfilm (Vader Episode 1: Shards of the Past), der so vieles besser macht wie Episode VII/VIII. Daran sollten sich Abrams und Brian Johnson mal ne *dicke* Scheibe abschneiden. Kam 150000$, hat mich aber mehr begeistert wie die letzten beiden Star Wars-Teile zusammen. 

Feeling und Athmosphäre, das sind die beiden Aspekte, welche das aktuell SW mMn deutlich vermissen lässt.

Gruß


----------



## Johnny05 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

" Aber das liegt auch eher daran, dass eben nicht Abrams den Film gedreht hat. "

JarJar Abrams hätte einfach die Finger von Dingen lassen sollen von denen Er absolut nichts versteht . Siehe Star Trek : Mit einem Genickschuss öffentlich hingerichtet ....


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Septimus schrieb:


> Aber gut, die Macher haben es verstanden völlig unmögliches Möglich zu machen indem sie so ein Babyface wie Adam Driver als Bösewicht etabliert bekamen. Der gute hätte in Teil VII besser den Helm aufbehalten sollen um weiter ernst genommen zu werden, am besten noch den Helm dauerhaft am Hals antackern damit der sich nie mehr lösen kann.



Das Schlimme ist ja, dieses System gilt für alle neuen Protagonisten und Antagonisten. Ein kleine Auswahl:

Rey ist komplett ziellos und reaktiv, kann aber seltsamerweise alles.
Poe Dameron ist ein gewichster Lackaffe.
Finn ist ein komplett desorganisierter Kasper.
Kylo Ren ist ein milchgesichtiges Würstchen. Kein Ersatz für Darth Vader und stellenweise kindlicher als Anakin in Episode I.
Snoke wird als Strippenzieher aufgebaut, bleibt aber belanglos und wir auch als belanglos entsorgt. Kein Vergleich zu Palpatine.
General Hux ist eine Witzfigur. Kein Ersatz für Moff Tarkin, der in der Originaltrilogie nur ein paar Minuten Screentime hatte, um als Musterexemplar eines brutal-effizienten Imperiums zu dienen.
Captain Phasma ist bedeutungslos. Ist wohl partiell Boba Fett nachempfunden, macht aber nichts Wichtiges, außer unnachvollziehbarerweise ständig zu verlieren. 

Ich schaue die Filme, und habe das Gefühl, eine Episode von "Scooby Doo" zu sehen: Gute Witzfiguren treten gegen böse Witzfiguren an, alle jagen sich gegenseitig ein wenig hin und her und am Ende ist der Bösewicht gestellt und sagt "Ja, und es hätte auch alles geklappt, wenn ihr naseweißen Gören und euer Wookie nicht gewesen wären!"

Das ist nicht Episches drin. Und wenn es mal ein erhabenes (oder wenigstens einigermaßen cooles) Moment, gibt, wird es gleich darauf totgekaspert und/oder mit Nebensächlichkeiten erstickt, welche die Handlung nicht voranbringen, die ohnehin schon sehr dünn und von Logiklöchern durchsetzt ist, durch die man den Todesstern besoffen und mit verbundenen Augen fliegen könnte, ohne irgendwo anzustoßen. Zu behaupten, eine Bande Schimpansen wäre für die neue inhaltliche Ausrichtung von Star Wars verantwortlich ist eine unverzeihliche Beleidigung für jedes Exemplar der Art _Pan troglodytes_.

Das ist meine Meinung. Niemand muss sie teilen, niemand muss sich davon den Spaß am neuen Star Wars verderben lassen. Ich habe auch kein Problem mit irgend jemanden, dem die Neuausrichtung gefällt. Ich kann es lediglich nicht nachvollziehen und auch nicht nachempfinden.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Snoke wird als Strippenzieher aufgebaut, bleibt aber belanglos und wir auch als belanglos entsorgt. Kein Vergleich zu Palpatine.


Ja das war u.a. auch enttäuschend. Die konnten ihn viel zu leicht besiegen. 
Ich dachte  bis dahin der wäre wirklich mächtig.


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das war u.a. auch enttäuschend. Die konnten ihn viel zu leicht besiegen.
> Ich dachte  bis dahin der wäre wirklich mächtig.



War er ja auch, sogar so mächtig, das  selbst der Imperator gegen ihn wie ein Witzbold ausgesehen hat, da er ohne Lichtschwert mit einem Lichtschwertkämpfer wie Kylo Ren ohne jede Schwierigkeit fertig geworden ist, der Imperator hat es nicht geschafft, wie man im 3. Teil sieht nachdem er sein Schwert verlor. Aber das ist eben typisch, absurd mächtig machen und dann sei er noch dumm wie Brot, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Am Ende steht Rey unter der Dusche und hat alles nur geträumt.


----------



## ACMS77 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Jesus wurde auch nicht von Josef gezeugt sondern von Gott.



Rey wurde von Chuck Norris gezeugt, das sollte doch mittlerweile jedem klar sein.


----------



## Alephthau (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> " Aber das liegt auch eher daran, dass eben nicht Abrams den Film gedreht hat. "
> 
> JarJar Abrams hätte einfach die Finger von Dingen lassen sollen von denen Er absolut nichts versteht . Siehe Star Trek : Mit einem Genickschuss öffentlich hingerichtet ....



Ich bin ja nun auch nicht gerade begeistert vom "neuen Star Wars", aber den Star Trek Reboot finde ich sehr gut gelungen und er hat mich auch sehr gut unterhalten, selbst meine größte Sorge den neuen Darsteller von Spock betreffend hat sich nicht bestätigt, Zachary Quinto hat die Rolle des Spock extrem gut rüber gebracht, 

Was Star Wars angeht, komme ich mit der Verbrennung des alten Wissens durch Yoda und dessen Aussage auch nicht klar, habe aber das hier dazu gefunden gehabt:

Die Buecher und der Baum: Wir erklaeren euch diese raetselhafte Szene aus "Star Wars 8: Die letzten Jedi" - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Gruß

Alef


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> War er ja auch, sogar so mächtig, das  selbst der Imperator gegen ihn wie ein Witzbold ausgesehen hat, da er ohne Lichtschwert mit einem Lichtschwertkämpfer wie Kylo Ren ohne jede Schwierigkeit fertig geworden ist, der Imperator hat es nicht geschafft, wie man im 3. Teil sieht nachdem er sein Schwert verlor. Aber das ist eben typisch, absurd mächtig machen und dann sei er noch dumm wie Brot, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


Wobei ich glaube das der Imperator in Teil 3 nur so getan hat und provozieren wollte das Anakin eingreift.
Der hätte wenn er wollte Mace Windu besiegen können.


----------



## Standeck (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> War er ja auch, sogar so mächtig, das  selbst der Imperator gegen ihn wie ein Witzbold ausgesehen hat, da er ohne Lichtschwert mit einem Lichtschwertkämpfer wie Kylo Ren ohne jede Schwierigkeit fertig geworden ist, der Imperator hat es nicht geschafft, wie man im 3. Teil sieht nachdem er sein Schwert verlor. Aber das ist eben typisch, absurd mächtig machen und dann sei er noch dumm wie Brot, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.



Es sollte eigentlich mittlerweile nach 14 Jahren klar sein dass der Imperator den Unterlegenen gegen Mace Windu nur gespielt hat damit Anakin ihn vor dessen finalem Schlag "rettet" und etwas tut das er nicht rückgängig machen kann. Kann man wunderbar erkennen daran wie Ian Mc Diarmid das darstellt. "Oh bitte, tötet mich nicht, ich bin so schwach, bitte". Und wie schnell er danach wieder aufsteht, vor Kraft regelrecht strotzend und ganz und gar nicht ausgepowert.... Also wem das nicht auffällt der sollte langsam aufhören über die Prequels oder überhaupt über Star Wars Filme seine Meinung abzugeben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube das der Imperator in Teil 3 nur so getan hat und provozieren wollte das Anakin eingreift.
> Der hätte wenn er wollte Mace Windu besiegen können.



Besiegen ist schwierig gesagt Mace Windu ist mit seinem Kampfstil Vaapad im Schwertkampf denke ich schon stärker als Palpatine, im Machtkampf hätte er natürlich den kürzeren gezogen da sah ja selbst Yoda manchmal alt aus.



JanJake schrieb:


> Alle nur am Meckern! Versucht man vieles aus den alten Teilen aufzugreifen in Teil 7 ist es schlecht, macht man es komplett anders in Teil 8 ist auch mist.
> 
> Warum macht ihr nicht selber einen? Das Teil 7 und 8 nicht zusammen passen und Teil 8 irgendwie gar nicht hinein passt, dass stimmt wohl. Aber das liegt auch eher daran, dass eben nicht Abrams den Film gedreht hat.
> 
> ...



Glaub mir ich bin weiß Gott niemand der an allem Meckern muss aber Teil 8 hat so unglaublich viele Story, Logiklücken bzw. technische Fehler da könnte man sich als langzeit Fan Stunden drüber aufregen. Ich denke hätte man die komplette Trilogie Abrams gegeben wäre da deutlich mehr rum gekommen. Ich weiß noch wie ich am Ende von Star Wars 7 zum Kollegen gesagt habe "haut mich jetzt nicht um aber als erster Teil der Trilogie, und damit Einführung der Geschichte und Charaktere,  durchaus Ok". Das Johnson mit Teil 8 sein eigentliches Ding gemacht hat war aber der Todestoß.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die könnte sich bestimmt gut mit Chuck Norris zusammen tun.



Und Neo. Und dann könnten sie einer Reihe von Drehbuchautoren und Regisseuren eine paar Lektionen geben zum Thema "wieso ein quasi unbesiegbarer Normalo jede Spannung und jeden Bedarf für weitere Filme aus einer Story rauszieht".




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Palpatines erneuter Auftritt würde zumindest erklären weshalb Snoke zuvor nie Erwähnung gefunden hat.
> Ganz einfach weil er quasi Snoke ist und nur seinen Geist, ähnlich wie es Luke in Episode 8 zum Schluss gemacht hat, auf jemand anderen projeziert hat.
> 
> Das würde zumindest so einiges erklären.
> ...



Die Yedi gelten nach Episode 3 als ausgelöscht. Zu Beginn von 4 sind sie nur noch eine Legende; zwei Überlebende im Versteck wissen mit Müh und Not dass es den jeweils anderen noch gibt und was aus einem respektive zwei Kindern geworden ist. Auch Sith gibt es nur noch zwei die haben beide nicht einmal Kenntnis des zweiten Kinds und sind reichlich überrascht als das erste mit einem Mentor und einer Ausbildung auftaucht. Palpatine hätte schon während der Klonkriege mit einem Zuchtprogramm beginnen müssen. Später gab es kein Ausgangsmaterial mehr und ich glaube man entnimmt Yoda auch nicht einfach so eine Gewebeprobe.




olletsag schrieb:


> Möge die Macht mit uns sein! Freue mich auf den Film und das die Triologie einen würdigen Abschluss findet.
> 
> Rey ein Clonkrieger aus dem Besten von Gut und Böse? Unglaubhaft. Star Wars ist eine Familienstory. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Sie erzählt hauptsächlich die Geschichte einer Familie, die wahrscheinlich von den Midi-Chlorianer heimgesucht wurde, machtbegabte Menschen haben zehn mal soviel wie normale.
> 
> ...



In der klassischen Triologie, die vielen Star Wars Fans und Kritikern immer noch als die einzig wahre gilt, gab es keine Midichlorianer. Und alle Yedis mit Erfahrung und Können waren alte Säcke. Der einzige Jungspund im Team konnte sich zwar gegen Machtunbegabte verteidigen und eine gewisse Zeit in einem Laserschwert-Duell durchhalten. Aber bei seinem ersten Kampf mit einem Sith hat er eine Hand und beinahe sein Leben verloren und beim zweiten, immerhin schon mit einem Macht-Crashkurs auf Dagobah unter dem Gürtel, musste Daddy ihn retten.




Septimus schrieb:


> OK der Imperator ist im Reaktorschacht mit nem Auge am Nagel hängen geblieben, erklärt aber noch nicht wie er die Zestörung des Todessterns überlebt haben soll. Bis der sich mit seinen Gichtklauen vom Nagel gepuhlt und festen ungefährlichen Boden berührt hat ist der Todesstern schon geplatzt.



Palpatine wäre leider nicht der erste Star-Wars-Charakter, der eine Superman-Nummer abzieht und der dritte von drei Hauptcharakteren, die ohne bleibende Konsequenzen in einen bodenlosen Schacht stürzen. Außerdem scheint man die Explosion des Todessterns erneut umzuschreiben wollen; nachdem die Zerstörung in zahlreichen Überarbeitungen immer mächtiger wurde, ist er jetzt offensichtlich nur in gigantische Stücke zerbrochen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der klassischen Triologie, die vielen Star Wars Fans und Kritikern immer noch als die einzig wahre gilt, gab es keine Midichlorianer. Und alle Yedis mit Erfahrung und Können waren alte Säcke.



Und genau das mochte ich so weil es schlichtweg realistisch ist dass man viele Jahrzehnte Training braucht um eine hohe Kunst wirklich gut zu beherrschen, auch wenn viel Talent da ist. Der Umstand hat was mit dem echten Leben bei uns zu tun. Aber sowas kann man wohl heutzutage den Kinners nicht mehr verkaufen. Genauso wie die heute glauben (wollen), dass man in 3 Jahren ein super Pianist wird wenn nur das Klavier teuer genug ist und man natürlich mindestens so gut wie CR7 Fußball spielen könnte wenn man früher halt 2x mehr pro Woche ins Training gegangen wäre muss man halt auch in no-time ein Jedi-Meister unbegrenzter Macht sein wenn man sichn paar Medichlorianer spritzt und 4 Wochen bei nem kleinen grünen Gnom in ner Höhle pennt.

Jeder, der ernsthaft mal in seinem Leben versucht hat in einer beliebigen Disziplin _wirklich _gut zu werden (damit meine ich zu den besten 1% der Leute die das machen) stellt fest, dass das nur mit zig Jahren eisernem Training (und einem kleinen bisschen Talent und Glück) möglich ist. Das ist aber so schlecht zu verkaufen in einer Alterszielgruppe, die diese Erfahrung größtenteils noch nicht gemacht hat.

Ich dachte mit 20 auch dass ich ziemlich gut Trompete spielen könnte nach über 10 Jahren fast täglichem üben. Dann stellt man langsam fest dass der Abstand zu _wirklich_ guten Leuten noch riesig ist, beispielsweise wenn man mal ein paar Hundert Euro in die Hand nimmt und zu einem echten Profi ein Wochenende ins Training geht.
Jetzt spiele ich seit rund 25 Jahren und würde mich vielleicht zu den besten 10% zählen bzw. kann damit auch in professionellen Gruppen ab und an Geld dazu verdienen. Aber zu den besten 1% zu kommen wird mir wahrscheinlich nie gelingen, auch in 50 Jahren nicht.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der klassischen Triologie, die vielen Star Wars Fans und Kritikern immer noch als die einzig wahre gilt, gab es keine Midichlorianer. Und alle Yedis mit Erfahrung und Können waren alte Säcke. Der einzige Jungspund im Team konnte sich zwar gegen Machtunbegabte verteidigen und eine gewisse Zeit in einem Laserschwert-Duell durchhalten. Aber bei seinem ersten Kampf mit einem Sith hat er eine Hand und beinahe sein Leben verloren und beim zweiten, immerhin schon mit einem Macht-Crashkurs auf Dagobah unter dem Gürtel, musste Daddy ihn retten.


In der klassischen Triologie kann ich mitspielen! 

Natürlich ist mir das bekannt, nur geht es um jede Form von Unterhaltung und ein Francise besteht nicht nur aus dem Ultrafan. Daher gefiel mir persönlich Spielbergs Idee gut, die auch Romanautoren aufgriffen - denn die Sith galten gleichfalls als ausgelöscht, einer wurde zur guten Seite bekehrt und der andere von demjenigen getötet.

Das würde jede Form der weiteren Unterhaltung und der Weiterführung der Saga obsolet machen. Dann könnte man also nur noch über die Geschehnisse davor berichten, aber nicht danach.

Die Geschichte ist imo logisch aufgebaut, da jeder Shit Sith Jünger vorher vermutlich ein Jedi war, nur das ursprünglich Böse das lebt dauerhaft weiter und da ein Universum stets im Gleichgewicht bleibt, lebt auch das Gute weiter. Was für die 70-90-ziger eigentlich normal erscheint und man der ursprünglichen Triologie auch entnehmen kann.

Lass es eine Gabe oder Talent sein, ist völlig o.k. für mich. Man erinnere sich im letzten Teil fast vor dem Abspann des Films, an den Jungen mit dem Besenstiel in der Hand, der das Gute zu bewundern scheint - die Rebellion gegen das Böse. Was das wohl zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



olletsag schrieb:


> da jeder Shit Jünger vorher vermutlich ein Jedi war



Das ist der beste Vertipper den ich seit langem gesehen habe.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ÄDie Yedi gelten nach Episode 3 als ausgelöscht. Zu Beginn von 4 sind sie nur noch eine Legende; zwei Überlebende im Versteck wissen mit Müh und Not dass es den jeweils anderen noch gibt und was aus einem respektive zwei Kindern geworden ist. Auch Sith gibt es nur noch zwei die haben beide nicht einmal Kenntnis des zweiten Kinds und sind reichlich überrascht als das erste mit einem Mentor und einer Ausbildung auftaucht. Palpatine hätte schon während der Klonkriege mit einem Zuchtprogramm beginnen müssen. Später gab es kein Ausgangsmaterial mehr und ich glaube man entnimmt Yoda auch nicht einfach so eine Gewebeprobe.



Genau deswegen wäre es ja auch ein unerwarteter und im Kontext gut erklärter Twist. 

Und ich mein eine ganze Klon Armee haben sie auch ohne das die Jedi etwas davon wussten im Hintergrund produziert.
Dabei haben wir gleichzeitig einen Einblick bekommen, in wie weit Palpatine alles vorausgeplant hat. (Siehe Order 66)

Wäre daher gut denkbar. ^^

Ich würde es persönlich ziemlich langweilig finden wenn sie (Rey) am Ende bloß wieder ein Auserwählter wäre.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist der beste Vertipper den ich seit langem gesehen habe.


Vertipper...wer weiß.

Danke für den Hinweis! Auge-Hand-Hirn Koordination mal wieder im "Po"...

Also ich persönlich habe nichts gegen die Midi's..., ob ich heute die helle und dunkle Materie, oder der den Jedi allumgebenden Macht einen anderen Namen gebe, liegt wohl nur daran - dass nicht jeder die gleiche Vorstellungskraft besitzt und wenn ich dem eine Größe gebe, es anschaulicher und selbsterklärender wird. Letztlich reichen  die Fans aus den 80zigern nicht, einen Film in der Größenordnung zu finanzieren. Ein Prequel oder die Triologie kann dabei weiterhin genauso den Spaß und Unterhaltungswert bieten wie ihre Vorgänger. Siehe Star Trek, wo es schwerwiegende Brüche gibt.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich würde es persönlich ziemlich langweilig finden wenn sie (Rey) am Ende bloß wieder ein Auserwählter wäre.


Die Geschichte findet wohl klar zu Ende.



> ...every generation has a legend...





> ...the saga comes to an end...



Daisy Ridley  wird es freuen, was sie zuletzt über sich ergehen lassen musste, war sicher mehr als schön. Trotzdem wäre sie ein Player, weil ihre weibliche Titelfigur dafür sorgen kann, dass der Epos weitergehen könnte. Mir hat sie ausserordentlich gut gefallen, für ein Drehbuch können Schauspieler eher weniger. Der Rückwärtssalto über den Imperalen Fighter und im Flug ist mutig von Abrams.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*



olletsag schrieb:


> Die Geschichte findet wohl klar zu Ende.
> Daisy Ridley  wird es freuen, was sie zuletzt über sich ergehen lassen musste, war sicher mehr als schön. Trotzdem wäre sie ein Player, weil ihre weibliche Titelfigur dafür sorgen kann, dass der Epos weitergehen könnte. Mir hat sie ausserordentlich gut gefallen, für ein Drehbuch können Schauspieler eher weniger. Der Rückwärtssalto über den Imperalen Fighter und im Flug ist mutig von Abrams.


Ende sowieso. 

Das ist klar. Mir ging es jetzt um die Auflösung ihrer identität.


----------



## 4thVariety (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Wenn man das Imperium schlägt zurück ansieht, so lernt man darin Dinge, die es unmöglich machen den ersten Star Wars mit den gleichen Augen zu sehen wie vorher. Vader vs. Luke im X-Wing gewinnt an Bedeutung. Wenn also Yoda sagt, die dunkle Seite bringt nur Leiden, dann wird das auch dem Bildschirm repräsentiert und man sieht, die dunkle Seite würde Vader dazu bringen seinen eigenen Sohn umzubringen. Das ist was letztlich Vader gegen den Imperator aufbringt weil Vader das nicht zulassen kann und das gibt der dunklen Seite der Macht wiederum sogar ein Motiv Vader unwissentlich seine Kinder töten zu lassen (unerfolgreich, offensichtlich). Auch die Rückkehr der Jedi verändert die Perspektive des Zuschauers auf die Teile zuvor, einmal mehr ist es Vader der unwissentlich seine Tochter foltert und ihren Heimatplaneten einäschert.

Mal kurz nachdenken, ob die aktuelle Trilogie auf dieser Meta-Ebene der Plottwists und Überraschungen operiert. Nein. Da denkt keiner weiter als die nächsten fünf Minuten Film. Klar kann man sagen, das was ich im ersten Absatz geschrieben habe war ursprünglich bei Vader auch nicht so gedacht, aber es ist halt was man draus macht. 8 hat aus 7 nix gemacht und 9 wirkt jetzt auch nicht so. In Sachen Kino Kasse ist Disney wohl längst im Modus "mit Anstand Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen und den nächsten Reboot vorbereiten".

In Zeiten in den 20 Marvel Filme aufeinander aufbauen ist es vielleicht auch nicht die beste Strategie, wenn 4 Filme (Force Awakens, Last Jedi, Solo, Rogue One) in drei verschiedenen Zeitbenen spielen und die wenigen Charaktere die jeweils funktionieren so garantiert vom Rest zu isolieren. Abgesehen davon, dass nach einem Marvel Film ein Netto-Überschuss an Charakteren übrig bleibt, während Star Wars seine Charaktere links und rechts umbringt und sich dann wundert warum sich die Spielsachen nicht verkaufen. Ein Kind will dann doch lieber die Figur des Heldens der alles macht, und nicht die Figur des Heldens der eine Sache in einem Film macht und dann stirbt. 

Schaut Euch Rey an. DIe hat immer noch die gleichen Klamotten an wie bei ihrem Debut. Würden sich die Spielsachen verkaufen wie Luke, dann hätte sie acht Outfits pro Film und nicht eines alle drei. Ironman, Spiderman, Captain America, die haben für jeden Film ein neues Outtfit, da hat Disney keine Scheu. Nostalgie schön und gut, aber das Ding ist imo durch.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Yedi gelten nach Episode 3 als ausgelöscht. Zu Beginn von 4 sind sie nur noch eine Legende; zwei Überlebende im Versteck wissen mit Müh und Not dass es den jeweils anderen noch gibt und was aus einem respektive zwei Kindern geworden ist. Auch Sith gibt es nur noch zwei die haben beide nicht einmal Kenntnis des zweiten Kinds und sind reichlich überrascht als das erste mit einem Mentor und einer Ausbildung auftaucht. Palpatine hätte schon während der Klonkriege mit einem Zuchtprogramm beginnen müssen. Später gab es kein Ausgangsmaterial mehr und ich glaube man entnimmt Yoda auch nicht einfach so eine Gewebeprobe.


Das mit den nur zwei Jedis/Sith nach Episode 3 ist sowohl im alten als neuem Kanon (seit Disney) schon lange nicht mehr gültig.
Vor Disney: Die Spiele "The Force Unleashed 1+2" , die quasi auf gleichem Level wie die Filme standen, mit diversen Jedi, die von Vaders Schüler Starkiller abgemurkst wurden, und nebenbei noch den Ursprung der Rebellion erklärte. Dazu kommt noch die Animationsserie TCW dank der wir Anakins Padawan "Ahsoka Tano" haben, eine der am besten ausgearbeiteten Figuren im SW Universum. 

Nach Disney: Animationsserie Rebels mit den Machtnutzern (ob und wann sie den Titel Jedi tragen weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) Kanan und Ezra und 



Spoiler



nicht-mehr-Jedi/Padawn Ahsoka


. In der Serie wurden aber die Anfänge der Rebellion anders dargestellt. 


Spoiler



Übrigens: Ahsoka lebt im Epilog, der nach Episode 6 spielt (!) noch, sowie Ezra vermutlich auch. Ich hoffe auf die ganz große Überraschung, dass wir eventuell Ahsoka  in Episode IX zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &amp;amp;quot;The Rise of Skywalker&amp;amp;quot; ist da*



4thVariety schrieb:


> Schaut Euch Rey an. DIe hat immer noch die gleichen Klamotten an wie bei ihrem Debut. Würden sich die Spielsachen verkaufen wie Luke, dann hätte sie acht Outfits pro Film und nicht eines alle drei. Ironman, Spiderman, Captain America, die haben für jeden Film ein neues Outtfit, da hat Disney keine Scheu. Nostalgie schön und gut, aber das Ding ist imo durch.



Rey hat bereits schon am Ende von Episode 7 etwas anderes an. Genauso auch beim Kampf gegen Snoke in Episode 8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Episode 9 trailer übrigens erneut wieder ein anderes Outfit. ^^


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube das der Imperator in Teil 3 nur so getan hat und provozieren wollte das Anakin eingreift.
> Der hätte wenn er wollte Mace Windu besiegen können.





Standeck schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich mittlerweile nach 14 Jahren klar sein dass der Imperator den Unterlegenen gegen Mace Windu nur gespielt hat damit Anakin ihn vor dessen finalem Schlag "rettet" und etwas tut das er nicht rückgängig machen kann. Kann man wunderbar erkennen daran wie Ian Mc Diarmid das darstellt. "Oh bitte, tötet mich nicht, ich bin so schwach, bitte". Und wie schnell er danach wieder aufsteht, vor Kraft regelrecht strotzend und ganz und gar nicht ausgepowert.... Also wem das nicht auffällt der sollte langsam aufhören über die Prequels oder überhaupt über Star Wars Filme seine Meinung abzugeben.



Quelle? Ich habe davon noch nie gehört, man hört auch in den Serien, dass Mace Windu der mächtigste Jedi ist und im Kampf als er sein Lichtschwert verlor sah es ganz sicher nicht so aus als hätte er es absichtlich gemacht, so wie Obi-Wan sich absichtlich im 4. Teil töten lassen hat. Dementsprechend werf mir kein Unwissen vor, wenn deine Meinung selbst nur Unwissen ist.
Hier das Zitat aus Jedipedia: " Mit gezündeten Lichtschwertern sprachen sie gegen den Kanzler einen Arrest aus, was dieser mit einem blitzschnellen Angriff erwiderte. Trotz ihres Wissens um die wahre Identität des Kanzlers kam das Manöver für die Jedi-Meister überraschend. Agen Kolar fiel dem Sith-Lord unverzüglich zum Opfer und Saesee Tinn wurde nur wenige Augenblicke danach niedergestreckt. Nur wenig länger konnte sich Kit Fisto behaupten, ehe auch er fiel. Anschließend lieferten sich Mace Windu und Sheev Palpatine ein erbittertes Duell, in dessen Verlauf der Jedi-Meister seinen Widersacher entwaffnen konnte, sodass sich dieser scheinbar geschlagen gab. In diesem Moment tauchte Anakin auf, der sich doch noch dazu entschlossen hatte, in das Kampfgeschehen einzugreifen. Als Anakin den Schauplatz betrat, sah er, wie Windu fest entschlossen war, den Kanzler und Sith-Lord zu töten. Palpatine gab sich hilflos und schleuderte in einem vermeintlich letzten Kraftakt Machtblitze auf Mace Windu, der diese mithilfe seines Lichtschwerts auf den Kanzler zurückwarf. Die Energie der Machtblitze sorgte dafür, dass sich das Gesicht des Kanzlers schwer deformierte. In diesem kritischen Moment musste Anakin entscheiden, ob er sich auf die Seite des Jedi-Meisters stellte oder ob er Palpatine helfen sollte, womit er gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit aufrecht erhalten würde, seine Frau zu schützen. Er forderte Mace dazu auf, Palpatine festzunehmen und vor Gericht zu stellen. Der Jedi-Meister erwiderte darauf, dass der Kanzler die Gerichte kontrolliere und er auf der Stelle hingerichtete werden müsse. Gerade als Mace Windu zum Todesstoß ausholte, griff Anakin ein und schlug mit seinem Lichtschwert den rechten Arm des Jedi-Meisters ab. Daraufhin setzte Palpatine seine Attacke fort und schleuderte weitere Machtblitze auf den nun entwaffneten Mace Windu. Der Jedi war dem Angriff schutzlos ausgeliefert und wurde aus dem Panoramafenster katapultiert, wo er in den Tod stürzte.[SUP][3][/SUP]"


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &amp;quot;The Rise of Skywalker&amp;quot; ist da*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Im Episode 9 trailer übrigens erneut wieder ein anderes Outfit. ^^


Das art concept sieht sogar deutlich anders aus. Leider ist sie noch dünner geworden und hat wohl auch mehr trainiert. Das Gespamm'e hat seine Spuren hinterlassen. Schade eigentlich weil ich sie sehr erfrischend fand, aber vielen Klischee und wie überall wichtiger ist.

https://pixel.nymag.com/imgs/daily/vulture/2019/04/12/12-star-wars-1.w700.h467.jpg
@Quelle:https://www.vulture.com

Soweit ich weiß gehört noch ein Mantel dazu, wie ihn die Jedi tragen (im Entwurf). Gleiches Outfit ist eher Ansichtsache. Ein Blaster und ein neues Lichtschwert, permanent.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich habe davon noch nie gehört, man hört auch in den Serien, dass Mace Windu der mächtigste Jedi ist und im Kampf als er sein Lichtschwert verlor sah es ganz sicher nicht so aus als hätte er es absichtlich gemacht, so wie Obi-Wan sich absichtlich im 4. Teil töten lassen hat. Dementsprechend werf mir kein Unwissen vor, wenn deine Meinung selbst nur Unwissen ist.


Mace Windu war einer der besten Lichtschwertkämpfer. Aber insgesamt was die Macht angeht nicht der Mächtigste.
Darth Sidious wollte Anakin auf seine Seite ziehen. Und das war der letzte Schritt.


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mace Windu war einer der besten Lichtschwertkämpfer. Aber insgesamt was die Macht angeht nicht der Mächtigste.
> Darth Sidious wollte Anakin auf seine Seite ziehen. Und das war der letzte Schritt.




Die Macht hier keine Rolle gespielt, er war kurz davor ihn zu töten und dass er absichtlich verloren hat ist nichts als eine Fanspekulation,


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Macht hier keine Rolle gespielt, er war kurz davor ihn zu töten und dass er absichtlich verloren hat ist nichts als eine Fanspekulation,


Naja, aber das ist doch offensichtlich im Film. Anakin ist zerrrisen und von den Jedi enttäuscht und der "ultimative Schritt" zum Sith ist einen Jedi zu töten.
Das hat Sidious alles mit einkalkuliert. Und wenn er wollte hätte er Windu auch das Lichtschwert mit seiner Macht entreissen können.
Oder andere Machtfertigkeiten einsetzen können...


----------



## Quake2008 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Schade, ich ging davon aus das Rey aus einem Traum erwacht und alles aus Episode 8 nur geträumt hätte, so dass JJ Abrams einfach seinen Roten Faden durchziehen kann. Aus dem erbrohenem etwas zu zaubern war bestimmt nicht einfach.


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber das ist doch offensichtlich im Film. Anakin ist zerrrisen und von den Jedi enttäuscht und der "ultimative Schritt" zum Sith ist einen Jedi zu töten.
> Das hat Sidious alles mit einkalkuliert. Und wenn er wollte hätte er Windu auch das Lichtschwert mit seiner Macht entreissen können.
> Oder andere Machtfertigkeiten einsetzen können...



Nein so mächtig war er auch wieder nicht, als er gegen Maul und seinen Bruder gekämpft hatte war er dazu auch nicht in der Lage, das scheint nur gegen sehr unterlegene möglich zu sein, wie bei Yoda und Ventress.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Macht hier keine Rolle gespielt, er war kurz davor ihn zu töten und dass er absichtlich verloren hat ist nichts als eine Fanspekulation,



Das wurde schon viel diskutiert. Dunkle Jedi bzw. Hybride Sith brauchen ein Opfer um sich in einen Sithlord zu verwandeln (Meister und Schüler). Palpatine wusste das und plante alles im voraus, er hätte Windu daher töten können. Die dunklen Jedi bzw. Sith in ihrer Urform, besitzen ein höheres Wissen über die Macht, als der helle Jediorden.

Windu/Anakin:
"I've just learned a terrible truth. I think Chancellor Palpatine is a Sith Lord."
"A Sith Lord?"
"Yes, the one we've been looking for."
"How do you know this?"
"He knows the ways of the Force. He's been trained to use the Dark Side."
"Are you sure?"
"Absolutely."
*"Then our worst fears have been realized. We must move quickly if the Jedi Order is to survive."*

Windu wusste das er stärker ist und alle vernichten kann. Nur rechnete er nicht mit Anakins Rekrutierung (Verrat).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen wäre es ja auch ein unerwarteter und im Kontext gut erklärter Twist.
> 
> Und ich mein eine ganze Klon Armee haben sie auch ohne das die Jedi etwas davon wussten im Hintergrund produziert.
> Dabei haben wir gleichzeitig einen Einblick bekommen, in wie weit Palpatine alles vorausgeplant hat. (Siehe Order 66)
> ...



Die erste Klon-Armee wurde vor den Jedi mehr oder minder erfolgreich versteckt. Aber ein Super-Soldaten-Programm das Gewebeproben möglichst vieler Jedi braucht, würde wohl bemerkt werden. Auch halte ich es nicht als "gut erklärt" und "im Kontext" bezeichnen, wenn schätzungsweise 60 Jahre nach Episode 3 auf einmal eine schon die ganze Zeit über existierende, nie eingesetzten Sith-Klon-Armee zur Erklärung herangezogen wird.




konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Das mit den nur zwei Jedis/Sith nach Episode 3 ist sowohl im alten als neuem Kanon (seit Disney) schon lange nicht mehr gültig.
> Vor Disney: Die Spiele "The Force Unleashed 1+2" , die quasi auf gleichem Level wie die Filme standen, mit diversen Jedi, die von Vaders Schüler Starkiller abgemurkst wurden, und nebenbei noch den Ursprung der Rebellion erklärte. Dazu kommt noch die Animationsserie TCW dank der wir Anakins Padawan "Ahsoka Tano" haben, eine der am besten ausgearbeiteten Figuren im SW Universum.
> 
> Nach Disney: Animationsserie Rebels mit den Machtnutzern (ob und wann sie den Titel Jedi tragen weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) Kanan und Ezra und
> ...



Okay, überzeugt. Ich korrigiere: Nicht am Ende von Episode 3, sondern am Anfang von Star Wars sind nur noch je zwei Jedi/Sith bekannt und das auch nur jeweils diesen beiden und die Sith wissen nicht einmal etwas von den Jedi. Das schließt nicht aus, dass sich weitere versteckt haben, aber im Zeitraum der klassischen Triologie scheinen Vader und Palpatine nicht mehr systematisch nach ihnen zu suchen und sie lernen auch keine Schüler für ihre Seite an. Hochrangige Sternenflottenmitglieder halten bekanntermaßen die Macht für ein Märchen und obwohl beide eine Heer von Geheimdienst- und Spezialkräften kommandieren, scheint darunter niemand anders zu sein, der die Präsenz von Luke und Obi Wan spüren kann. Vader ist sich der Einzigartigkeit seiner selbst und des Imperators sogar so sicher, dass er jegliche Aufmerksamkeit fahren lässt und nicht einmal im direkten Kontakt die Fähigkeiten (oder Abstammung) Leias bemerkt. Das passt nun wirklich schlecht zu zwei Leuten, die eine Sith-Elite-Akademie und -Klon-Anlage betreiben.

TCW spielt meinem Wissen nach übrigens zwischen II und III, ich habe aber selbst kaum etwas davon gesehen.2


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die erste Klon-Armee wurde vor den Jedi mehr oder minder erfolgreich versteckt. Aber ein Super-Soldaten-Programm das Gewebeproben möglichst vieler Jedi braucht, würde wohl bemerkt werden. Auch halte ich es nicht als "gut erklärt" und "im Kontext" bezeichnen, wenn schätzungsweise 60 Jahre nach Episode 3 auf einmal eine schon die ganze Zeit über existierende, nie eingesetzten Sith-Klon-Armee zur Erklärung herangezogen wird.


Später war das ja nicht mehr eine  Klon-Armee, sondern größtenteils andere Rekruten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &amp;quot;The Rise of Skywalker&amp;quot; ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die erste Klon-Armee wurde vor den Jedi mehr oder minder erfolgreich versteckt. Aber ein Super-Soldaten-Programm das Gewebeproben möglichst vieler Jedi braucht, würde wohl bemerkt werden. Auch halte ich es nicht als "gut erklärt" und "im Kontext" bezeichnen, wenn schätzungsweise 60 Jahre nach Episode 3 auf einmal eine schon die ganze Zeit über existierende, nie eingesetzten Sith-Klon-Armee zur Erklärung herangezogen wird.



Von einer ganzen Armee hat niemand gesprochen. Ich sprach von einer einzigen Person. (Rey)

Wieso sollte das unrealistisch sein, aber eine "normale" ganze Armee ohne zucken wird  blind akzeptiert? O.o

Desweiteren hätte Palpatine auch nach Episode 3 genügend Zeit gehabt mit Hilfe von Vaders und eventuell noch mit seinen Genen zu forschen.

Das mit den anderen Jedis war jetzt bloß ein Beispiel.

Wie gesagt, man hat doch mehr als gut in den Prequels gesehen, in wie weit im Vorraus sich der Imperator absichert.

Ich kauf es nur einfach nicht ab, das Rey auf einen einsamen Wüstenplaneten verfrachtet wurde, nur um sie dann für Saufgeld an Sklavenhändler zu verticken.
Klingt für mich viel eher danach:
"Oh hier ist jemand wichtiges, wir müssen sie verstecken wo sie niemand vermutet."



Headcrash schrieb:


> Später war das ja nicht mehr eine  Klon-Armee, sondern größtenteils andere Rekruten.



Sich die Frage zu stellen, weshalb das Projekt eingestellt wurde, fragt sich auch niemand. 

Etwas mehr zu Hinterfragen tut auch mal Not.

Und da finde ich könnte man genau so etwas hineinbasteln und natürlich würde das passen. O.o


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Von wem die Clonarmee nun letztlich in Auftrag gegeben wurde, ist gar nicht mehr so klar. Eigentlich waren es anfänglich die Jedi selbst, irgendwann soll aber wer gesagt haben - dass er den Jedimeister der sie Auftrag gab (gegeben haben soll), gar nicht gekannt hat und dieser dann sicher schon tot gewesen sein muss. Es gibt dann auch die Version, dass sich ein Sith als Jedimeister ausgegeben hat. Ich glaube es war während der Clonkriege selbst, als Obi-Wan oder Joda das antwortete.

Palpatine sorgte dafür das sie einen Chip erhielten, damit sie jedem treu ergeben sind und nicht nur den Jedi - von denen sie anfänglich angeführt wurden. Nur aufgrund des Chip's führten sie Order 66 aus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*

Kritiker regen sich auf weil Rey eine "Mary Sue" ist. 
Doch genau solch eine Aufklärung würde dieser Kritik den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, wie ich finde.

Sicherlich stellen sich zwar dann zig neue Fragen auf, aber genau jene wären dann extrem spannend eventuell in anderen Sequels vollständig beantwortet zu bekommen. 

Sie ist ein nobody oder Skywalker Theorie ist ziemlich öde und ich find mittlerweile die Kenobi Theorie genauso lame.

Daraus ließe sich wesentlich mehr machen.


----------



## RtZk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Wobei die Frage ist wieso, wenn der Imperator überlebt hat, wieso hat er dann zu gelassen, dass das Imperium zerfällt, ein gewaltiger völlig überlegener Teil der Imperialen Flotte hat die Schlacht um Endor überstanden (sieht man gut in der Battlefront 2 Kampange) , der Todesstern sollte die Kontrolle über die Galaxie nur endgültig machen, ich habe so meine Zweifel, dass dies im Film beantwortet wird, mit Logik hat es Disney nicht so.


----------



## olletsag (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kritiker regen sich auf weil Rey eine "Mary Sue" ist.
> Doch genau solch eine Aufklärung würde dieser Kritik den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, wie ich finde.
> 
> Sicherlich stellen sich zwar dann zig neue Fragen auf, aber genau jene wären dann extrem spannend eventuell in anderen Sequels vollständig beantwortet zu bekommen.
> ...


Es gab schon mal eine sehr starke Jedimeisterin die "dunkle Frau"=An'ya Kuro (die ihren Namen zu Ehren der Macht aufgab). Sie lieferte sich einen schweren Kampf mit Vadar und nur mit "Glück" (und dunkler Macht ), gelang es ihm sie zu besiegen. Als sie starb zeigte sie ihm sein Schicksal auf und verschwand für immer. Oft projizieren sich solche starken Charaktere auf andere, damit das Gleichgewicht erhalten bleibt.

Ich bin gespannt wie es um Rey steht. Weil Joda auch sagte, sie weiss alles schon was in den Schriften der alten Jedi steht/stand (alter Orden/neuer Orden), sie muss sich also nur erinnern und kennt auch die dunkle Seite bereits (Kylo-Kampf).

An'ya Kuro


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

@Olletsag
Das klingt schonmal auf jeden Fall äußerst interessant.

Würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist wieso, wenn der Imperator überlebt hat, wieso hat er dann zu gelassen, dass das Imperium zerfällt, ein gewaltiger völlig überlegener Teil der Imperialen Flotte hat die Schlacht um Endor überstanden (sieht man gut in der Battlefront 2 Kampange) , der Todesstern sollte die Kontrolle über die Galaxie nur endgültig machen, ich habe so meine Zweifel, dass dies im Film beantwortet wird, mit Logik hat es Disney nicht so.


Ich glaube ja nicht das er überlebt hat. Sondern nur das es sein Machtgeist ist. Und der ist ja nicht ortsgebunden und kann überall im SW Universum erscheinen.


----------



## Rollora (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Ich find schon fast belustigend, wie jetzt plötzlich wieder Leute mit Logiklücken und Co in Star Wars loslegen. Als würd sich das nicht schon durch alle SW Filme ziehen...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich find schon fast belustigend, wie jetzt plötzlich wieder Leute mit Logiklücken und Co in Star Wars loslegen. Als würd sich das nicht schon durch alle SW Filme ziehen...


Sprich z.B.
Leia: Ich kann mich noch an das Gesicht meiner Mutter erinnern. 

Ach wait, damit war ja natürlich ihre Stiefmutter gemeint. Okay Logikloch gestopft für die Fans. 

Bleiben noch 99 andere übrig. ^^


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist wieso, wenn der Imperator überlebt hat, wieso hat er dann zu gelassen, dass das Imperium zerfällt,



So ganz spontan fallen mir drei Ansätze ein:

1.) Er war nicht in der Lage, das zu verhindern, weil schwer verletzt und in jahrelanger Jedi/Sith-Heiltrance befindlich.

2.) Ein Imperium zu schaffen war nie das Ziel der Sith, sondern nur ein Mittel, um die bestehende Ordnung der Republik und den festen Platz der Jedi darin zu zerstören. Nachdem - je nach Sichtweise - das Werkzeug seinen Zweck erfüllt hat oder dafür nicht geeignet ist, ist es für die Sith unerheblich.

3.) Die Witzfiguren um General Hux sind nur Platzhalter, der größere Rest der imperialen Flotte parkt am galaktischen Rand und wartet auf das Go.



> ich habe so meine Zweifel, dass dies im Film beantwortet wird, mit Logik hat es Disney nicht so.



Ja, das befürchte ich auch ...

(Wenn man in Star Wars von Logik spricht, sollte damit natürlich immer die eigene Logik des SW-Universums gemeint sein. Die bekam allerdings schon in den Prequels arge Lücken, Disney erweitert sie nur noch mit der Abrißbirne.)


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mahoy schrieb:


> So ganz spontan fallen mir drei Ansätze ein:
> 
> 1.) Er war nicht in der Lage, das zu verhindern, weil schwer verletzt und in jahrelanger Jedi/Sith-Heiltrance befindlich.
> 
> ...


Noch weiß man gar nicht ob er überhaupt überlebt hat. Man hat ja nur seine Stimme gehört... und wie gesagt kann das auch nur sein Machtgeist sein.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Noch weiß man gar nicht ob er überhaupt überlebt hat. Man hat ja nur seine Stimme gehört... und wie gesagt kann das auch nur sein Machtgeist sein.



Die konkrete Fragestellung lautet allerdings "Wobei die Frage ist, *wenn der Imperator überlebt hat*, wieso hat er dann zu gelassen, dass das Imperium zerfällt [...]?".


----------



## Johnny05 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

"Rey ist komplett ziellos und reaktiv, kann aber seltsamerweise alles".

Vielleicht hat Rey ja in den Ruinen eines Jedi - Tempels das praktische Handbuch der Jedi gefunden : " Wie werde Ich ohne komplette Ausbildung zu einem Super - Jedi der Extra - Klasse in 30 Minuten"  . Ein kleiner Leitfaden von Yoda und Obi - Wan Kenobi .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RtZk (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja nicht das er überlebt hat. Sondern nur das es sein Machtgeist ist. Und der ist ja nicht ortsgebunden und kann überall im SW Universum erscheinen.



Vielleicht, aber ich frage mich wie sie diesen dann darstellen wollen. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich find schon fast belustigend, wie jetzt plötzlich wieder Leute mit Logiklücken und Co in Star Wars loslegen. Als würd sich das nicht schon durch alle SW Filme ziehen...



Also mir fallen keine großen (allzu schlimme) Logiklücken in Star Wars vor Episode 7 ein und ich kenne die Filme in und auswendig. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Sprich z.B.
> Leia: Ich kann mich noch an das Gesicht meiner Mutter erinnern.
> 
> Ach wait, damit war ja natürlich ihre Stiefmutter gemeint. Okay Logikloch gestopft für die Fans.
> ...



Wärst du adoptiert, würdest du deine Adoptivmutter auch Mutter nennen. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> So ganz spontan fallen mir drei Ansätze ein:
> 
> 1.) Er war nicht in der Lage, das zu verhindern, weil schwer verletzt und in jahrelanger Jedi/Sith-Heiltrance befindlich.
> 
> ...



1) Interessanter Ansatz, wäre wohl das Beste. 
2) Ich glaube ihr Ziel war die Kontrolle über die Galaxie und die Vernichtung der Jedi, haben ja auch schon die Sith Imperatoren versucht. 
3) Unwahrscheinlich, in BF2 sieht man die Reste der Imperialen Flotte unter dem Kommando von Offizieren, schaut nicht so aus als würde sie ein Sith kontrollieren, wobei man das natürlich nie mit Sicherheit sagen kann, wäre aber mal interessant was mit dem Rest der Flotte überhaupt letztendlich passiert ist.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Vielleicht, aber ich frage mich wie sie diesen dann darstellen wollen.


Ganz normal wie andere Machtgeister auch.


----------



## RtZk (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ganz normal wie andere Machtgeister auch.



Ach so meinst du das, nein das ist ausgeschlossen, man sieht in Clone Wars wie man die Fähigkeit erlangt später seine Gestalt beizubehalten und kein Sith hätte jemals diese Möglichkeit erlangen können, obwohl es ist ja Disney .


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich, in BF2 sieht man die Reste der Imperialen Flotte unter dem Kommando von Offizieren, schaut nicht so aus als würde sie ein Sith kontrollieren, wobei man das natürlich nie mit Sicherheit sagen kann, wäre aber mal interessant was mit dem Rest der Flotte überhaupt letztendlich passiert ist.



Einen absolut logischen und obendrein gute weitere Stories versprechenden Ansatz, was mit den nicht gerade kleinen Resten des Imperiums nach Endor geschieht, lieferte das EU: Ohne die Kontrolle durch und die Furcht vor der Zentralgewalt des Imperators machen sich viele Moffs, Admirale und sogar Commander selbstständig als planetare Herrscher, Kriegsherren, Söldner und Piraten. Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil zieht sich auf gut zu verteidigende Positionen zurück und gründet quasi ein Mini-Imperium.

Aber das EU wurde ja für nicht kanonisch erklärt, komplexe politische Zusammenhängen möchte Disney seiner Zielgruppe ohnehin nicht zumuten und deshalb muss man halt erleben und soll akzeptieren, dass eine Knallcharge wie General Hux allen Ernstes die imperiale Flotte führt.

Erinnert sich noch irgend jemand an die Offiziere bei der Besprechung im Todesstern, die sich - in Maßen - sogar gegen Vader auflehnen? Oder an den Admiral, der nach Entkommen des Millenium Falcon in straffer Haltung ankündigt, sich bei Lord Vader persönlich zu entschuldigen, obwohl man ihm im Gesicht ansieht, dass er nicht damit rechnet, lebend damit durchzukommen?
Ist es irgendwie glaubwürdig, dass sich ein solcher Militärapparat einem blassen, fahrigen und offenkundig inkompetenten Kasper wie Hux unterordnet? Ich meine ja, den würden sie nicht einmal unbeaufsichtigt die Müllpressen reinigen lassen. Und General wäre er auch allerhöchstens pro forma geworden, um legal eine Besatzungsmacht aus in Ungnade gefallenen Streitkräften auf einem abgelegenen Planeten zu befehligen, der von Methan abgasenden Amöben bewohnt ist.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ach so meinst du das, nein das ist ausgeschlossen, man sieht in Clone Wars wie man die Fähigkeit erlangt später seine Gestalt beizubehalten und kein Sith hätte jemals diese Möglichkeit erlangen können, obwohl es ist ja Disney .


Hmm, jetzt wo du es sagst.

In den Filmen hat bisher auch nur Jedi-Machtgeister gesehen. Qui-Gon, Obi Wan oder Yoda. 
Aber gänzlich ausschließen würde ich es für Siths trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> In den Filmen hat bisher auch nur Jedi-Machtgeister gesehen. Qui-Gon, Obi Wan oder Yoda.
> Aber gänzlich ausschließen würde ich es für Siths trotzdem nicht.



Auf Dagobah hat sich während Lukes Ausbildung die Dunkle Seite in Gestalt von Darth Vader manifestiert. Das war jetzt kein Machtgeist einer bestimmten Person, deutet aber darauf hin, dass es "macht-technisch" möglich ist.
Der Geist von Anakin Skywalker erschien auch bei der finalen Siegesfeier in Episode VI, obwohl er die meiste Zeit seines Lebens Darth Vader war und erst auf den letzten Drücker von der Dunklen Seite zurückgekehrt ist.

Es wurde ja auch immer wieder mal angedeutet, das die Macht und Ihre Techniken nicht nach Seiten gehen, sondern nach Absichten. Sprich, womöglich erscheinen Sith ihnen nahe stehenden Personen nicht als Machtgeist, weil ihnen niemanden nahe steht - nicht deshalb, weil es grundsätzlich nicht ginge.
Um über die körperliche Existenz hinaus einen Plan zu verfolgen, könnte auch ein Sith also durchaus mal herumgeistern.

Im EU waren Sith-Geister gang und gäbe. Das EU ist zwar an nicht Kanon, aber einige Dinge daraus finden sich ja trotzdem in den kanonischen Medien wieder.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Gute Analyse...



Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf Dagobah hat sich während Lukes Ausbildung die Dunkle Seite in Gestalt von Darth Vader manifestiert. Das war jetzt kein Machtgeist einer bestimmten Person, deutet aber darauf hin, dass es "macht-technisch" möglich ist.


Wobei ich in diesem Fall glaube, das dieser aus Lukes Unterbewußtsein kam, aus Furcht.




> Der Geist von Anakin Skywalker erschien auch bei der finalen Siegesfeier in Episode VI, obwohl er die meiste Zeit seines Lebens Darth Vader war und erst auf den letzten Drücker von der Dunklen Seite zurückgekehrt ist.


Stimmt. Das müßte in der digital überarbeiteten Version sein. Wo noch zusätzliche Szenen hinzugefügt wurden.



> Es wurde ja auch immer wieder mal angedeutet, das die Macht und Ihre Techniken nicht nach Seiten gehen, sondern nach Absichten. Sprich, womöglich erscheinen Sith ihnen nahe stehenden Personen nicht als Machtgeist, weil ihnen niemanden nahe steht - nicht deshalb, weil es grundsätzlich nicht ginge.
> Um über die körperliche Existenz hinaus einen Plan zu verfolgen, könnte auch ein Sith also durchaus mal herumgeistern.
> 
> Im EU waren Sith-Geister gang und gäbe. Das EU ist zwar an nicht Kanon, aber einige Dinge daraus finden sich ja trotzdem in den kanonischen Medien wieder.


Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei ich in diesem Fall glaube, das dieser aus Lukes Unterbewußtsein kam, aus Furcht.



Sowohl als auch.



> That place … is strong with the Dark Side of the Force. A domain of evil it is. In you must go."
> "What's in there?"
> "Only what you take with you."



*Was* sich dort manifestiert, hängt also von der Person ab, welche die Höhle betritt ("only what you take with you"), aber *dass* sich dort etwas manifestieren kann, liegt daran, dass der Ort "strong with the Dark Side of the Force" ist - andernfalls würde Lukes Unterbewusstsein ja ständig und überall Vader manifestieren.

Sprich, die Möglichkeit zur Manifestation liefert die Dunkle Seite.
Folglich kann sie es.


----------



## olletsag (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Folglich kann sie es.


Jeder Jedi kann es vermutlich und es ist nicht an einen Ort gebunden - wenn man den Informationen aus Comics glaubt. Angst, Versagen und Verlust kann der Auslöser sein, kein Ort oder einer der einem besondere Angst macht.



			
				An’ya Kuro schrieb:
			
		

> „In uns allen ist eine Dunkelheit, mit der wir fertig werden müssen. Als Jedi können wir sie meistern. Aber ich glaube, keiner von uns kann ihr völlig entrinnen."



Daher sollen Jedi ursprünglich keine Bindungen eingehen, Anakins Verwandlung zu einem Sith war seinem Verlangen an Bindung geschuldet. Padme z.Bsp. und der Angst darum sie zu verlieren. Zudem verlor er seine Mutter, zu der er eine starke Bindung hatte und sie im Vorfeld zurücklassen musste.

Bei Rey könnte der Verlust ihrer Eltern ähnliches auslösen, so hat Kylo versucht sie auf diese Art für die dunkle Seite zu gewinnen, ist aber gescheitert da sie sich wehrte.

Ein Sith Lord kann nur solange einen Schüler beherrschen, wie dieser nicht gleichstark als er selbst ist (er ihm nichts mehr beibringen kann), und Rey dürfte genauso stark sein wie Kylo. Immer dann wenn sich die dunkle Seite erhebt, erhebt sich auf der hellen Seite eine gleichstarke Macht.

PS: Ich glaube fast Rey ist eine Skywalker...möglich wäre es. Vllt. etwas in der Art, wir werden sehen ob Abrams das aufnimmt, aber dem Interesse der Fans nach ist das zum Abschluss ein wichtiges Thema. Daher wird sich vermutlich viel auf Rey's Rolle in der Geschichte fokussieren. Das ihr erzählt wurde sie sei ein Kind von einfachen Schrotthändlern steht dem nicht entgegen. Wenn es stimmt wird in dem Trailer bereits ein Schiff gezeigt, das man aus der Szene auf Jakku bereits kennt.

Schade ich hätte lieber - sie wäre von einem Machtgeist erwählt worden, um das Gleichgewicht zu erhalten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wärst du adoptiert, würdest du deine Adoptivmutter auch Mutter nennen.



Das hat doch nichts damit zu tun. Das ist doch einzig bloß ein Vorwand um über das Logik loch hinweg zu täuschen. Das ist doch mehr als offensichtlich. 
Du mir persönlich macht es die Reihe damit auch nicht kaputt und ich kann darüber hinwegsehen, doch gibt es mehr als genug unlogisches in der Prequel Trilogie, die zuvor in der Urtrilogie noch völlig anders erschienen.


----------



## olletsag (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

Das sie vielleicht doch eine Skywalker ist, deutet darauf hin, dass sie Kylo unbedingt von der guten Seite überzeugen wollte, er noch im Konfilkt ist und das Kylo sie nicht töten konnte. Luke seinen Vater auch nicht getötet hat. In ihnen ist immer noch Gutes, sie sind der dunklen Seite nicht vollständig ergeben. Sie sind wenn, eher dunkle Jedi als denn wirkliche Sith. Dunkle Jedi benutzen die dunkle Seite der Macht eher zum Selbstzweck, wenn sie ihr vollständig verfallen, können aber auch mentale Stärke aus ihr beziehen.

Ursprünglich wurden die Sith - mit ihrem höherem Wissen über die Macht als die Jedi, von den dunklen Jedi annektiert, da sie ihnen technologisch unterlegen waren. Der Orden entwickelte sich dann aus den nachfolgenden Hybriden der dunklen Jedi und der Hohepriester der Sith.

Etwas Speku gespoilert: ...die Geschichte wird vermutlich hier enden. Disney plant wenn, Star Wars mit anderen Proagonisten weiterzuführen. Die Skywalker's werden dann keine Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## thrustno1 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich würde es persönlich ziemlich langweilig finden wenn sie (Rey) am Ende bloß wieder ein Auserwählter wäre.



Ist die das in deinen Augen den bis jetzt nicht ? also mehr Special Snowflake + Plotshield geht doch gar nicht mehr ?!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Ist die das in deinen Augen den bis jetzt nicht ? also mehr Special Snowflake + Plotshield geht doch gar nicht mehr ?!


Siehe meine Vermutung die ich zuerst aufgestellt hatte...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Von einer ganzen Armee hat niemand gesprochen. Ich sprach von einer einzigen Person. (Rey)
> 
> Wieso sollte das unrealistisch sein, aber eine "normale" ganze Armee ohne zucken wird  blind akzeptiert? O.o
> 
> ...



Rey selbst wurde erst 11 Jahre nach dem "Tod" von Vader & Imperator gebohren. Wenn sie aus einem Klonprogram hervorging, muss dieses als groß genug gewesen sein, um nach der Schlacht von Yavin noch eine gewisse Zeit weiter zu laufen. Seit der Machtergreifung Palpatines hätte es dann (mindestens) drei Generationen dieser Jedi-Klone gegeben, wobei jede Generation so viele Individuen umfasst hätte, wie er (oder Vader) für nützlich halten. Das muss keine Armee ergeben, aber es sind auch weder (Ex-)Mitglieder einer kleinen Sith-Elite-Einheit bekannt noch Einsätze derselben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Einen absolut logischen und obendrein gute weitere Stories versprechenden Ansatz, was mit den nicht gerade kleinen Resten des Imperiums nach Endor geschieht, lieferte das EU: Ohne die Kontrolle durch und die Furcht vor der Zentralgewalt des Imperators machen sich viele Moffs, Admirale und sogar Commander selbstständig als planetare Herrscher, Kriegsherren, Söldner und Piraten. Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil zieht sich auf gut zu verteidigende Positionen zurück und gründet quasi ein Mini-Imperium.
> 
> Aber das EU wurde ja für nicht kanonisch erklärt, komplexe politische Zusammenhängen möchte Disney seiner Zielgruppe ohnehin nicht zumuten und deshalb muss man halt erleben und soll akzeptieren, dass eine Knallcharge wie General Hux allen Ernstes die imperiale Flotte führt.
> 
> ...



Vader war kein reguläres Mitglied der Imperialen Flotte; Wiederspenstigkeit gegenüber Befehlen von diesem Außenseiter könnte sogar ein Zeichen für Zusammenhalt zwischen den hochrangigen Offizieren sein.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &quot;The Rise of Skywalker&quot; ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vader war kein reguläres Mitglied der Imperialen Flotte; Wiederspenstigkeit gegenüber Befehlen von diesem Außenseiter könnte sogar ein Zeichen für Zusammenhalt zwischen den hochrangigen Offizieren sein.



Eben. 
Kylo Ren ist auch kein reguläres Mitglied der Imperialen Flotte, aber Hux zeigt keine Spur von Rückgrat. Da scharwenzelt ein armes Würstchen im Generalsrang um ein anderes armes Würstchen mit Machtbegabung herum und zusammen soll dieser kalte Doppel-Hot-Dog ohne Soße und Zwiebeln beim Publikum trotzdem den Eindruck erwecken, dass Imperium nach Endor wäre etwas, das man als Widersacher respektieren müsste und das glaubhaft die erstarkende Rebellion dezimiert.

Nachdem sie das EU für obsolet erklärt haben, ist es nun einmal so, das die Rebellion nach Endor nicht an die Macht kommt, sondern weiterhin als aufrechter Zwerg gegen den bedrohlichen Riesen ankämpfen soll. Das kann man natürlich so machen, es funktioniert jedoch nur, wenn der Riese nicht als inkompetenter, leicht debiler Koloss dargestellt wird.

Um dieses Handicap inhaltlich zu kompensieren und den status quo zu erhalten, muss dann auch die Rebellion "entschärft" werden - mit dem Ergebnis, dass nun auf alle Seiten nur noch Flachzangen unterwegs, Charaktere und Handlung maximal harmlos und anspruchslos sind und die Filme mit leichten Schnitten notfalls auch noch häppchenweise im Disney Club gezeigt werden können, ohne dass die lieben Kleinen geistig überfordert und/oder verstört werden.

Okay, das ist übertrieben. Trotzdem erinnern die Episoden VII und VIII eher an einen Vorabendkrimi im ZDF als an den epischen Kampf von Gut gegen Böse. Die Verharmlosung des Imperiums ist natürlich nicht der einzige Grund dafür, aber m.M. ein nicht unwesentlicher.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &amp;amp;quot;The Rise of Skywalker&amp;amp;quot; ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Rey selbst wurde erst 11 Jahre nach dem "Tod" von Vader & Imperator gebohren. Wenn sie aus einem Klonprogram hervorging, muss dieses als groß genug gewesen sein, um nach der Schlacht von Yavin noch eine gewisse Zeit weiter zu laufen. Seit der Machtergreifung Palpatines hätte es dann (mindestens) drei Generationen dieser Jedi-Klone gegeben, wobei jede Generation so viele Individuen umfasst hätte, wie er (oder Vader) für nützlich halten. Das muss keine Armee ergeben, aber es sind auch weder (Ex-)Mitglieder einer kleinen Sith-Elite-Einheit bekannt noch Einsätze derselben.



Noch einmal es geht einzig um die Erforschung.
Wann letztentlich der entgültige Clon entstand wäre eine ganz andere Frage.
Nur weil die Schlacht bzw der Imperator in Episode 6 besiegt wurde, heißt das nicht gleichteitig das im Hintergrund mögliche Strippen aufgehört haben.  
Siehe z.B jetzt die Rückkehr von Palpatine oder auch die first Order, die ja wohl kaum aus dem Nichts entstand. 

Das man u.a. das Altern von Klonen beeinflussen kann, wurde übrigens sehr deutlich in Episode 2 bestätigt. (Hier: 10 Jahre zum Auswachsen)

Ich halte es nach wie vor nicht unmöglich und wäre auch mal erfrischend.
Erklären kann man wenn mal will im nachhein so gut wie alles. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &amp;amp;quot;The Rise of Skywalker&amp;amp;quot; ist da*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Eben.
> Kylo Ren ist auch kein reguläres Mitglied der Imperialen Flotte, aber Hux zeigt keine Spur von Rückgrat. Da scharwenzelt ein armes Würstchen im Generalsrang um ein anderes armes Würstchen mit Machtbegabung herum und zusammen soll dieser kalte Doppel-Hot-Dog ohne Soße und Zwiebeln beim Publikum trotzdem den Eindruck erwecken, dass Imperium nach Endor wäre etwas, das man als Widersacher respektieren müsste und das glaubhaft die erstarkende Rebellion dezimiert.
> 
> Nachdem sie das EU für obsolet erklärt haben, ist es nun einmal so, das die Rebellion nach Endor nicht an die Macht kommt, sondern weiterhin als aufrechter Zwerg gegen den bedrohlichen Riesen ankämpfen soll. Das kann man natürlich so machen, es funktioniert jedoch nur, wenn der Riese nicht als inkompetenter, leicht debiler Koloss dargestellt wird.
> ...



Da hast du recht. Zumindest Episode VII hätte hervoragend als regionaler Konflikt funktioniert, wenn man Leia gestrichen, alle Ränge um 1-2 Stufen gekürzt und den Kaliber der Superwaffe auf 1/10 eingedampft hätte. Der Sprung von der Hinterhof-Schrottsammler und dem Karrieristen im Außendienst (!) zur Entscheidungsschlacht um das Schicksal des Universums klappte in der kurzen Zeit einfach nicht.




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Noch einmal es geht einzig um die Erforschung.
> Wann letztentlich der entgültige Clon entstand wäre eine ganz andere Frage.
> Nur weil die Schlacht bzw der Imperator in Episode 6 besiegt wurde, heißt das nicht gleichteitig das im Hintergrund mögliche Strippen aufgehört haben.
> Siehe z.B jetzt die Rückkehr von Palpatine oder auch die first Order, die ja wohl kaum aus dem Nichts entstand.
> ...



Fertig "entwickeln" und dann ein paar Jahrzehnte auf Eis legen, während großer Bedarf herrscht und erst in die Praxis umsetzen, nachdem alles zerbrochen ist?
Ich glaube so funktionieren Züchten und Klonen nicht, nicht einmal im Star-Wars-Universum.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu &amp;amp;amp;quot;The Rise of Skywalker&amp;amp;amp;quot; ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Fertig "entwickeln" und dann ein paar Jahrzehnte auf Eis legen, während großer Bedarf herrscht und erst in die Praxis umsetzen, nachdem alles zerbrochen ist?
> Ich glaube so funktionieren Züchten und Klonen nicht, nicht einmal im Star-Wars-Universum.



Wer weiß, wer weiß. ^^
Wie erwähnt würde ich mich freuen wenn es mal in eine andere Richtung gehen würde, anstatt es am Ende wieder damit zu begründen, das sie ein Erbe von Skywalker, Kenobi oder whatever ist.


----------



## thrustno1 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Teaser-Trailer zu "The Rise of Skywalker" ist da*

sry Lando ,ich gönne dir die Wohlstandsplauze, aber was hat so jmd mit seinem aufgedunsenen Gesicht (oder wirkt das im Trailer nur so Komisch?) im Film verloren ? es passt nicht. ich bin selbst nicht der Schmalste, daher meine ich das auch nicht Beleidigend aber auch Williahm Schattner oder Richard Dean Anderson  passten nicht mehr zu Ihren alten Rollen.....


lasst es ! wenn der Film sich nicht ohne die "alte Garde" Trägt lasst es einfach ganz sein und dreht was  anderes !


----------

